# LOWCOS & STREETSTARS SHOW ∙



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

MORE DETAILS AFTER THE NEW YEAR, BUT SO FAR THERE WILL BE A $1000 FIRST PLACE PAY OUT FOR THE HOP. WERE GONNA DO MAJOR ADVERTISING FOR THIS LIKE LOWCOS DOES FOR ALL THEIR SHOWS, SO A HUGE TURN OUT IS EXPECTED AND PLENTY OF OUT OF TOWNERS, AND OF COURSE THE NAKED GIRL CONTEST :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 27 2006, 08:28 PM~6840190
> *
> *


IT SHOULD BE FUN J, IM WORKING HARD ON THIS ONE, I WISH I COULD HAVE FREE CARNE ASADA LIKE MY PAST SHOWS BUT THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE WAY TO BIG FOR THAT, SECURITY FOR SURE THOUGH, LOL


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 27 2006, 10:33 PM~6840238
> *IT SHOULD BE FUN J, IM WORKING HARD ON THIS ONE, I WISH I COULD HAVE FREE CARNE ASADA LIKE MY PAST SHOWS BUT THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE WAY TO BIG FOR THAT, SECURITY FOR SURE THOUGH, LOL
> *


Post some pics to remind them. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 27 2006, 08:36 PM~6840267
> *Post some pics to remind them. :biggrin:
> *


DAMN I HAVE THOUSANDS OF PICS BUT THE NEW WAY TO POST THEM SUCKS, I BEEN WORKING ON MY MYSPACE PAGE SHOULD BE UPDATED THIS WEEKEND, IT HAS LOTS OF PICS AND PLENTY OF YOUR CAR, IN THE STREETS, RIDIN' :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 27 2006, 10:43 PM~6840319
> *DAMN I HAVE THOUSANDS OF PICS BUT THE NEW WAY TO POST THEM SUCKS, I BEEN WORKING ON MY MYSPACE PAGE SHOULD BE UPDATED THIS WEEKEND, IT HAS LOTS OF PICS AND PLENTY OF YOUR CAR, IN THE STREETS, RIDIN'  :biggrin:
> *


Link.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

STREET STARS DVD MYSPACE PAGE


> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 27 2006, 08:52 PM~6840393
> *Link.
> *


NOT MUCH YET, IM WORKING ON IT, I KNOW ITS NERDY BUT THERES HELLA BITCHES ON MYSPACE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TIGHT IF YOUCAN GET SOME INFO ABOU THE TELES I DONT THINK THERE IS TO MANY IN THAT TOWN IS THERE??


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

you know we will be there! Always a great show to attend.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

DID YOU CANABOLIZE MY EARLIER TOPIC? WHAT A ##$%@*&&& HAHA. WELL SAID THOUGH.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 28 2006, 12:05 AM~6841644
> *TIGHT IF YOUCAN GET SOME INFO ABOU THE TELES I DONT THINK THERE IS TO MANY IN THAT TOWN IS THERE??
> *


????


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

are u still gonna have the spokane one?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Jan 3 2007, 07:24 AM~6889469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 28 2006, 01:04 AM~6841844
> *:thumbsup:
> *


chino :biggrin: u kno u wana take me :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 3 2007, 06:04 PM~6894906
> *????
> *


there are quite a few hotels but the shilo is probably the best one. 400 rooms


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 3 2007, 08:11 PM~6896051
> *are u still gonna have the spokane one?
> *


of course we're gonna have the spokane show. aug 19th


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Jan 3 2007, 07:21 PM~6896144
> *chino  :biggrin: u kno u wana take me  :cheesy:
> *


es posible pero no se :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 4 2007, 04:59 PM~6904776
> *es posible pero no se :biggrin:
> *


no seas culero :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

gggeeaah


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 3 2007, 04:54 PM~6894794
> *DID YOU CANABOLIZE MY EARLIER TOPIC?  WHAT A ##$%@*&&&  HAHA.  WELL SAID THOUGH.
> *


NO DICK, I MADE THIS ONE FIRST, ILL TELL YOU THE NEW NEWS ABOUT THE SHOW TOMARROW WHEN YOU CALL CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LAST NIGHT MEETING FIANALIZED THE $1000.00 HOPS AND WE ARE GOING TO TWEAK THE HOP RULES TO SORTA MIRROR THE LOWRIDER MAG. RULES. THERE WILL BE SOME CHANGES.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 8 2007, 06:38 PM~6937783
> *LAST NIGHT MEETING FIANALIZED THE $1000.00 HOPS AND WE ARE GOING TO TWEAK THE HOP RULES TO SORTA MIRROR THE LOWRIDER MAG. RULES.  THERE WILL BE SOME CHANGES.
> *


Fill us in


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Not sure what Lowco's change's will be but some of LRM rules have more resrtictions like limited suspention,front and rear, less batteries per class, rack material, 1 chance to hop once the car is in motion. I thought you knew the LRM rules Tony ?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

OH YEA...  NO ADDED WEIGHT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I DONT WANT TO GET INTO DETAILS UNTIL LATER TODAY WHEN I POST THE RULES, BUT WERE NOT GOING WITH LESS BATTERIES AND LESS RACK MATERIAL, WE NEED MORE INPUT ON WHAT YOU GUYS WANT


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

BLVD & LRM rules are fine


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LOWCOS CAR CLUB
2007 HOP CONTEST
OFFICIAL RULES
(APPLIES TO ALL SHOWS SPONSORED BY LOWCOS CAR CLUB AND STREETSTARS DVD)

1. Registration: All entries must completely and accurately fill-out registration forms and pay fees at designated area. Registration for all shows is done on the morning of the event.
2. Failure to comply with a LOWCOS judge’s request at any time is unsportsmanlike conduct and grounds for disqualification. Unsportsmanlike conduct by entrant or any member of his crew in the registration, pit, staging area, show grounds or hopping arena is grounds for disqualification of contestant from that show and entrant forfeits prize (if any) from that show. Unsportsmanlike conduct deemed as "cheating" by the judges shall be grounds for disqualification. 
3. All vehicles must “hop”.
4. LOWCOS inspection teams and hopping officials/judges’ decisions are made in their sole discretion and are final with respect to all matters relating to the Competition and these rules. Judges, and if applicable, Fire Marshall shall also have final judgment on all safety issues, even if not stated in these Rules. Rules are subject to modification at discretion of the judges for safety reasons or to preserve the integrity of the Competition. By entering the Competition, entrant agrees to be bound by these Rules and the decisions of the judges. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges.
5. All vehicles must have the same original frame throughout the year or must re-qualify as a new car. A vehicle’s body may be replaced with exact same make and model.
6. Cars must be complete with all factory parts securely fastened, straight and unaltered including, body and quarter panels, fenders, bumpers, grille, headlights, roll pans, hood, trunk, doors, seats, etc. Rear seat and roof are optional.replacement. A judge may issue a warning for any of these violations. Judge may stop round if any parts fall off vehicle (i.e.; bumpers).
7. Only entry vehicle is allowed in pit area. Registration closes one hour before the published gate opening time. 8. A vehicle may hop in only one class and cannot hop and show.
9. All vehicles must have gas cap in place and tightened. LOWCOS officials can disqualify a vehicle at any time for safety reasons, including but not limited to fuel or excessive oil leakage or a broken hose spraying oil upwards. Radical Hoppers are allowed to use a secured fuel cell.
10. Rolling hopping outside the competition area before, during or after the event shall disqualify contestant from that show.
11. Vehicles must also have a complete operating engine, radiator, water pump, hoses, fan, transmission, rear end and operating brakes (“safety” reasons) except for radical dance classes. Engine mounts may be made of solid steel. All vehicles must hop on 13- or 14-inch steel wire wheels-no mixed sizes. Wheels that are 15 inch or larger are not permitted. Maximum tire size: 185/75x14 radial or bias-ply, which must have manufacturer marking of actual tire size on the sidewall. No mixed sizes, or cross-reference replacements allowed period except for 5.20 or 5.60 only. All four tires must be same-size radial ply or bias ply, no mixed plys. Maximum tire height is 27 ½ -inches. Maximum difference between front and back tire height is ½ inch. Tire measurements may be taken at inspection, in pit or after event. No re-capped or “homemade tires”. Tires must have original manufacture markings and part numbers. Same tire brand recommended for all 4 tires.
12. For the front - accumulator type pumps are allowed. Air or other gases in pump tanks are allowed. No other such accumulator devices are allowed. No compressed air or gas bottles / tanks allowed in vehicles.
13. Under-hood batteries must be secured, and cannot be connected to the hydraulics.
14. All vehicles must be driven into the hopping arena by the engine’s power (unless prohibited by facility) except for radical classes. Pushing in, or using any other means such as the starter motor, disqualifies the cars round. After round, car can be pushed out if not operable.
15. Only the switchman and trunk man are allowed entrance with vehicle to hopping arena. Vehicle owner is responsible and may be disqualified if more than two (2) persons enter with vehicle. All adjustments must be made prior to entering arena (except for connecting ground). A KEY MUST BEIN THE TRUNK LOCK. Trunk must remain closed while in hopping arena and trunk man must stay one step from car during round, except for emergencies. Opening trunk, including for emergencies, ends car’s round.
16. To begin round, switchman must tell judges “Ready!” Any car movement after that starts round. No exceptions! 
17. Switchman must stand outside the car with door closed and have hopping cord with one (1) switch in all hopping classes. No remote control devices or capacitors allowed.
18. Once an entrant’s name and number has been called, entrant has two (5) minutes to answer the call and start hopping. Failure to start hopping within (5) minutes of the call shall result in a disqualification from the round. An official timekeeper who shall be appointed by the Head Judge shall do timing.
19. Prior to commencement of a round, a secondary inspection may take place in the arena. In addition, LOWCOS or the judges may require an inspection after the competition has ended. No competing vehicle is allowed to leave the venue prior to Judges’ approval.
20. The winner in all classes (and the person who receives the prize money) is the vehicle owner or person’s name on entry form, not the switchman.
21. No four-wheel-drive car or truck hoppers allowed.
22. Truck frame and or suspension or open box classifies vehicle as a truck.
23. No other modifications or alterations to vehicle or setup are allowed except those specifically covered in these rules!
24. These Car Hop General & Safety Rules may be modified, as deemed necessary by the judges (or Fire Marshals) in order to maintain the safety and integrity of the competition.
25. At the discretion of LOWCOS or the judges, violation of any rules herein may be cause for disqualification for any prize, expulsion from current event and/or a ban on future events.
26. THREE (3) entries makes a class. If there are two (2) or fewer entries in a class, an aggressive effort is expected WITH PARTIAL PAYOUT. “Sandbagging” or “Potato Chipping” will not be tolerated and may result in future sanctions or disqualifications.
27. Prizes: A First Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00. Classes are as follows: Single Pump Car Hop, Double Pump Car Hop, LUXURY HOP(SINGLE AND DOUBLE) and Radical Hop. In the event of a tie, contestants will not split the prize; there will be “Hop-offs”. For example, if two competitors tie for First, they will nose up. (LUXURY CLASS IS VEHICLES 1976 AND NEWER)
Car Hopping Rules
The following rules apply to Single-Pump and Double-Pump Car Hop Classes. 
1. The Car Hop General & Safety Rules are incorporated by reference herein. By entering this Contest, entrant agrees to be bound by these rules and the decisions of the judges.
2. Car’s lift height will be judged from the bottom of its measured front tire.
3. A car with one pump to the front is considered a single-pump; any car with two pumps to the front a double-pump, including luxury cars. Maximum two pumps to the rear in either class; no extra pumps allowed. All pumps must be visible and accessible for inspection. Front pump tank size must not be larger than 11.5”X 6” with ¼” maximum thickness for steel tanks. Rear pumps must have standard size (maximum size 9x5 3/4-inch) and thickness (maximum 1/16-inch) tanks. No square tanks allowed. Only two cylinders front and two cylinders rear. PUMPS can be mounted anywhere. BUMPER MUST LAYOUT TO 16".
4. Limit on batteries: (10) for single-pump, (14) for double-pump. All batteries must be visible, attached to car and connected. Limit on battery size/weight: Group 31 (or 31 Stud); 70 pounds each. Limit on base and rack materials: base material may not exceed 2x2x1/4-inch box tube; rack material may not exceed 2x2x1/4-inch angle iron. Rack(s) may have only one layer squared out. Total of all material in setup (including pump, battery and solenoid racks, brackets and mounts, but not battery tie downs) for single-pump: cannot exceed 18 running feet of angle iron and 18 running feet of square tubing; for double-pump: cannot exceed 25 feet of angle iron and 25 running feet of square tubing. Battery tie downs: decided by the discretion of LOWCOS judge. No bottom plates allowed. Car must have emergency battery kill device. Vise grips not allowed.
5. The rear suspension components including, trailing arms, rear shocks and springs must be mounted on their original mounting positions. Bushings on rear shocks, trailing arms, sway bars, banana bars, leaf springs and all A-arms must be new or in good shape. No bolts used for extensions on any control arm, trailing arms or rear shocks. Bolts must be stock or direct replacement length and weight. No bent bolts or suspension control arms allowed. Trailing arms can be reinforced. Rear Shocks are optional. Upper and lower shock mounts must be original. Rear shock mounting brackets may not be altered only reinforced. When rear end is fully locked up, rear shock length or distance between mounts cannot exceed 30 inches for single pump class, 35 inches for double pump Impalas and 34 inches for double pump luxury cars. No cuts or modifications to the rear end including notching the frame or cross members, with these exceptions: Single and double-pump cars have no limitations on pan-hard bar (sway bar) and dual ‘banana bars’ optional. No bending allowed on ‘banana’ bar. Maximum of half (1/2) inch shim allowed on ‘banana’ bar mount. Single Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana bar’ / upper trailing arms up to one (1) inch. Double Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana’ bar up to six (6) inches and lower trailing arms up to three (3) inches. Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame. Cylinder mounts may be attached to trailing arms, but must be located in center of spring cup (not to exceed 2 inches high). Spring cup must be attached to trailing arm. Coil-over cylinders are allowed on single-pump and double-pump cars. All nuts and bolts on front and rear suspension including, shocks, trailing arms, sway bars and banana bar must be original or direct OE replacement. No bent, swapped, flipped or relocation of any mounts, trailing arms, A-arm mounts, body mounts, engine mounts, banana arm mounts, transmission mounts, sway bar mounts, rear shock mounts, axle mounts or center support mounts. No relocation of banana arm frame rail or bending, modification, etc. Rear axle may not be modified, bent, twisted or stretched. No body lift kits allowed. Body mounts must be rubber and fastened securely with no gaps between body mount and frame.
6. The Front suspension components including, A-arms, springs mounts, and cross member must be mounted on their original mounting positions.
7. Upper A-arms can be extended up to (3) inches. Lower A-arms can be reinforced with material up to 1/4-inch thick.
8. No lead, sand or other weight may be added to car or frame, except frame reinforcement, using one layer of material not to exceed 3/8-inch thick. Mounts and brackets cannot be removed before reinforcing frame. Frame must have inspection holes from the pivot point back and have no gaps between frame and reinforcement.
9. All cars must have the original or larger cubic inch engine and transmission (V8, 6) or direct replacement for that year and model.
10. Rear wheel wells cannot be altered. Judges to determine if factory lengths have been altered may measure vehicle length and wheelbase.
11. Trunks must be able to be opened quickly when necessary. Judges may inspect vehicle again at any time before, during or after the competition.
12. All cars may notch rear frame rail for upper trailing arm’s clearance only.
13. . Ears on rear axle can be reinforced. No other modifications. 
Radical Hop Class
The following rules apply to the Radical Hop Class: 
MUST LAYOUT TO 20" BOTTOM OF BUMPER. NO WEIGHT OF ANY KIND. SINGLE SWITCH 
ACTION ONLY. NO GETTING STUCK.
Hop your ass off because radical means crazy shit that doesn't apply to normal classes so have fun.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW
JUNE 10, 2007

LOCATION: MOSES LAKE FAIRGROUNDS
3953 Airway Drive NE Moses Lake, Washington 98837
CHECK-IN: 8:30AM-NOON
ENTRY FEES: SHOW CAR $35
HOP CONTEST $50
LOWRIDER BIKE $25
PAYOUTS: BEST OF SHOW CAR $250
BEST OF SHOW TRUCK $250
SINGLE HOP $1000
DOUBLE HOP $1000
RADICAL HOP NEED SPONSOR
EXHIBITION NOSE UP $$$ ON THE HOOD
DIRECTIONS:
If you are traveling on Interstate 90 Westbound: Exit 179 onto Highway 17 northbound to the northwest corner of Moses Lake. Watch for sign to Airway Drive NE (fuel station, convenience store at “T” intersection). Turn left, only possible turn onto Airway Drive NE, proceed 2 miles.
If you are traveling on Interstate 90 Eastbound: Exit 176 onto Broadway Avenue eastbound (city center) proceed 2 1/2 miles to intersection with Alder Street. 
Left onto Alder Street (changes into Stratford Road), to the intersection with Valley Road,
major traffic signal intersection. Left onto Valley Road, proceed 2 miles to intersection with Airway Drive NE. Right onto Airway Drive NE.

HOTEL
Shilo Inn Suites
1819 E Kittleson
Moses Lake, Washington 98837-9719 
Hotel Phone No: (509) 765-9317
Hotel Fax No: (509) 765-5058
Email Address: [email protected]



INTERESTED?

HOW DO I BECOME A ...?

VENDOR- SIMPLY FAX BACK A VENDOR SHEET
AND THIS COMMENT SHEET WITH YOUR
CONTACT INFO. TO ENSURE A BOOTH 
LOCATION BEFORE THEY RUN OUT, PLEASE
MAKE SURE TO DO THIS RIGHT AWAY.

SPONSOR- PICK THE PLATINUM OR GOLD PACKAGE
AND FOLLOW INFO ABOVE

RADICAL HOP SPONSOR- FAX BACK THIS SHEET WITH 
INFO AND MAIL A CHECK TO THE ADDRESS 
BELOW. 


HOP RULES WILL BE POSTED ON LOWCOS MYSPACE BY 
JAN 20TH. www.myspace.com/lowcoscarclub509

COMMENTS AND VENDOR/SPONSOR INFO:
________________________________________________
________________________________________________
________________________________________________
________________________________________________
________________________________________________
FAX #509-891-0271
CONTACT # GRUMPY 509-270-6777
LOWCOS CAR CLUB
4320 N SOMMER CT 
SPOKANE VALLEY, WA. 99216


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW
PRESENTED BY LOWCOS CAR CLUB AND
STREETSTARS DVD
JUNE 10TH, 2007
MOSES LAKE FAIRGROUNDS

PLATINUM PACKAGE- $750.00 
THE PLATINUM PACKAGE CONSISTS OF : 
1 BOOTH OF ANY SIZE YOUR COMPANY LOGO ON ALL 
T-SHIRTS AND THOUSANDS OF FLYERS, ALL RADIO, APPRECIATION PLAQUE, AND OTHER MISC. PROMOTIONS.

GOLD PACKAGE- $500.00
THE GOLD PACKAGE CONSISTS OF: 
1 BOOTH OF ANY SIZE YOUR COMPANY NAME ON 
SHOW SHIRTS, LOGO ON THOUSANDS OF FLYERS. ALL 
RADIO AND ADVERTISEMENTS
SHOW MENTIONS, APPRECIATION PLAQUE AND OTHER
MISC. PROMOTIONS
(FOOD VENDOR PACKAGE)

SILVER PACKAGE- $200.00 
THE SILVER PACKAGE CONSISTS OF:
1 -10X10 BOOTH 
(DRINK VENDOR, MISC. RETAIL VENDOR BOOTH)




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LOWCOS C.C. PACKAGE RECEIPT
YOUR COMPANY NAME_________________________________
PACKAGE SELECTED___________________________________
CLUB REPRESENATIVE_________________________________
AMOUNT COLLECTED______________ 
PLEASE ATTATCH LOGO IF YOU HAVE A PACKAGE THAT SUPPORTS IT. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


SPONSOR RECEIPT
PACKAGE__________________ AMOUNT PAID_______________________
CLUB REPRESENATIVE______________________ DATE_______________


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW
PRESENTED BY LOWCOS CAR CLUB AND
STREETSTARS DVD
JUNE 10TH, 2007
MOSES LAKE FAIRGROUNDS

PLATINUM PACKAGE- $750.00 
THE PLATINUM PACKAGE CONSISTS OF : 
1 BOOTH OF ANY SIZE YOUR COMPANY LOGO ON ALL 
T-SHIRTS AND THOUSANDS OF FLYERS, ALL RADIO, APPRECIATION PLAQUE, AND OTHER MISC. PROMOTIONS.

GOLD PACKAGE- $500.00
THE GOLD PACKAGE CONSISTS OF: 
1 BOOTH OF ANY SIZE YOUR COMPANY NAME ON 
SHOW SHIRTS, LOGO ON THOUSANDS OF FLYERS. ALL 
RADIO AND ADVERTISEMENTS
SHOW MENTIONS, APPRECIATION PLAQUE AND OTHER
MISC. PROMOTIONS
(FOOD VENDOR PACKAGE)

SILVER PACKAGE- $200.00 
THE SILVER PACKAGE CONSISTS OF:
1 -10X10 BOOTH 
(DRINK VENDOR, MISC. RETAIL VENDOR BOOTH)




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LOWCOS C.C. PACKAGE RECEIPT
YOUR COMPANY NAME_________________________________
PACKAGE SELECTED___________________________________
CLUB REPRESENATIVE_________________________________
AMOUNT COLLECTED______________ 
PLEASE ATTATCH LOGO IF YOU HAVE A PACKAGE THAT SUPPORTS IT. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


SPONSOR RECEIPT
PACKAGE__________________ AMOUNT PAID_______________________
CLUB REPRESENATIVE______________________ DATE_______________


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

26. THREE (3) entries makes a class. If there are two (2) or fewer entries in a class, an aggressive effort is expected WITH PARTIAL PAYOUT. “Sandbagging” or “Potato Chipping” will not be tolerated and may result in future sanctions or disqualifications.

What will the partial payout be ?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2007, 11:23 AM~6943138
> *LOWCOS CAR CLUB
> 2007 HOP CONTEST
> OFFICIAL RULES
> ...



IGNORE RULE NUMBER 10, GAS HOP YOUR ASS OFF, I KNOW THE PROMOTER, HE SAID ITS COOL

AND HOPPING FROM THE DOOR IS STILL BEING DISCUSSED


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 9 2007, 12:05 PM~6943573
> *26. THREE (3) entries makes a class. If there are two (2) or fewer entries in a class, an aggressive effort is expected WITH PARTIAL PAYOUT. “Sandbagging” or “Potato Chipping” will not be tolerated and may result in future sanctions or disqualifications.
> 
> What will the partial payout be ?
> *


$500, BUT I DOUGHT WELL HAVE THAT PROBLEM


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 9 2007, 01:11 PM~6943640
> *$500, BUT I DOUGHT WELL HAVE THAT PROBLEM
> *


CORRECT, THERE SHOULD NOT BE A PROBLEM BUT NICK IS RIGHT, $500.00.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I knew there woulnd't be but i was just asking for Big Tony :biggrin: 

And I vote for this :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

IGNORE RULE NUMBER 10, GAS HOP YOUR ASS OFF


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 9 2007, 01:58 PM~6944550
> *I knew there woulnd't be but i was just asking for Big Tony :biggrin:
> 
> And I vote for this  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


maybe we should have a gas hop contest


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*OK THE HOP CORD RULE IS OUT TOO, YOU CAN HOP FROM THE DOOR*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BIG OL PAN WEY!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

NO GAS HOP CONTEST. SAFETY ISSUES AT THE FAIRGROUNDS. THERE WERE SOME CHANGES JUST NOW SPECIFICALLY DEALING WITH THE TIRE SIZES. THE MAX TIRE SIZE IS 185 NOT 205. I KNOW BLVD WAS 175 BUT A 185 IS NOT A BALLON TIRE. THE 205 THEY LET IN AT LOWRIDER IS HUGE. SO TO CLARIFY, 185/75 R 14 IS THE BIGGEST TIRE.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 9 2007, 02:22 PM~6944776
> *BIG OL PAN WEY!
> *


*BIG 'OL PAN PANS UP HERE WEY* :biggrin: WHATS UP HOMIE, YOU EVER GET WITH JOHNNY ABOUT THAT SHOOT?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 9 2007, 04:23 PM~6944794
> *BIG 'OL PAN PANS UP HERE WEY  :biggrin:  WHATS UP HOMIE, YOU EVER GET WITH JOHNNY ABOUT THAT SHOOT?
> *


nah man i talked to him once & that was it


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 9 2007, 03:20 PM~6944764
> *OK THE HOP CORD RULE IS OUT TOO, YOU CAN HOP FROM THE DOOR
> *


I JUST TALKED IT OVER WITH IAN AND THE HOP CORD WE RULE WE WILL FULLY ENSTATE STARTING AT THE SPOKANE SHOW. SAFETY ISSUE AND WE DON'T NEED ANY INJURIES OF ANY SORTS.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 9 2007, 02:24 PM~6944805
> *nah man i talked to him once & that was it
> *


ILL SEE WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

DAMN I WISH I WAS STILL IN THE NW EEEEEHHHHH


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Jan 9 2007, 03:36 PM~6944900
> *DAMN I WISH I WAS STILL IN THE NW EEEEEHHHHH
> *


ITS A REAL SHORT DRIVE FROM OVER THERE ISN'T IT?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2007, 02:37 PM~6944912
> *ITS A REAL SHORT DRIVE FROM OVER THERE ISN'T IT?
> *


 :uh: :uh: YEAH RIGHT BIG HOMIE :uh:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

Good location for a big show,is their gonna be a cruz?tony is your car done yet?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 9 2007, 02:44 PM~6944998
> *Good location for a big show,is their gonna be a cruz?tony is your car done yet?
> *


there will ba a cruz, we been talking to the homies from moses lake and there gonna set that up, Lowcos has members in moses lake and me and grump have alot of friends that live in moses...


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 9 2007, 03:16 PM~6944709
> *maybe we should have a gas hop contest
> *


we can always take this outside the gates and see who can loose there bumper first :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

gas hop and do the longest wheelie,it will be just like riding bike's when we were all little kids


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 9 2007, 03:44 PM~6944998
> *Good location for a big show,is their gonna be a cruz?tony is your car done yet?
> *


YES TO THE CRUZ KINDA ALMOST MAYBE IDUNNO ON THE CAR


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

What's up with King of the Streets this year?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

KOS HASN'T BEEN UP HERE IN A LONG TIME. NOT SINCE STREETSTARS DVD HIT THE STREETS. BUT CONSIDER THE MOSES LAKE THE SAME THING. ALL THE HEAVY HITTERS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2007, 06:14 PM~6946432
> *KOS HASN'T BEEN UP HERE IN A LONG TIME.  NOT SINCE STREETSTARS DVD HIT THE STREETS.  BUT CONSIDER THE MOSES LAKE THE SAME THING.  ALL THE HEAVY HITTERS WILL BE THERE.
> *


I Hop .....I mean HOPE so


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 9 2007, 06:20 PM~6946992
> *I Hop .....I mean HOPE so
> *



:0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 10 2007, 12:24 PM~6952528
> *:0
> *


exactly what i was thinking, that means shue is gonna...


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 10 2007, 02:47 PM~6953569
> *exactly what i was thinking, that means shue is gonna...
> *


KEEP HOPE ALIVE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 9 2007, 01:11 PM~6943640
> *$500, BUT I DOUGHT WELL HAVE THAT PROBLEM
> *


what about radical????
you mean a single can do 40" and win 1000.00
but if im the only radical or say two ido 90" and win 500.00?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

double pay for over 90???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 10 2007, 08:57 PM~6957197
> *what about radical????
> you mean a single can do 40" and win 1000.00
> but if im the only radical or say two ido 90" and win 500.00?
> *


if theres 3 singles and the highest is 40'' than yes $1000 payout, and yes 3 to make the class in radical for $1000, and if theres not 3 $500 is the payout, but since the show is 5 months away and the rules are known, and we welcome everyone, hopefully 3 per class wont be a problem



> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 10 2007, 09:01 PM~6957251
> *double pay for over 90???
> *


 :biggrin: i wish we could


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 11 2007, 10:23 AM~6960227
> *if theres 3 singles and the highest is 40'' than yes $1000 payout, and yes 3 to make the class in radical for $1000, and if theres not 3 $500 is the payout, but since the show is 5 months away and the rules are known, and we welcome everyone, hopefully 3 per class wont be a problem
> :biggrin:  i wish we could
> *


WELL CALL ME IF 2 MORE SHOW AND ILL COME OUT WITH MY 64.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 11 2007, 07:04 PM~6965004
> *WELL CALL ME IF 2 MORE SHOW AND ILL COME OUT WITH MY 64.
> *


weve already got confermation from 4 radicals, and a few said theyre gonna try and be there, and all were from NW


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 11 2007, 08:09 PM~6965039
> *weve already got confermation from 4 radicals, and a few said theyre gonna try and be there, and all were from NW
> *


chains are fine in radical right.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2007, 11:23 AM~6943138
> *LOWCOS CAR CLUB
> 2007 HOP CONTEST
> OFFICIAL RULES
> ...





> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 11 2007, 07:30 PM~6965223
> *chains are fine in radical right.
> *


yes


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GAS HOP COMP IS BIG IN JAPAN !! THAT CONTEST COULD GET SHIITYYY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 11 2007, 09:35 PM~6965871
> *GAS HOP COMP IS BIG IN JAPAN !! THAT CONTEST COULD GET SHIITYYY!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'LL DO IT.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 11 2007, 11:18 PM~6967095
> *I'LL DO IT.
> *


fairground with there security. i think they wouldn't let us and if this is a good show, we wanna go back next year. maybe outside the gate though...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 11 2007, 11:55 PM~6967419
> *fairground with there security.  i think they wouldn't let us and if this is a good show, we wanna go back next year.  maybe outside the gate though...
> *


cool dont wanna cause problems.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503+Jan 11 2007, 10:18 PM~6967095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 11 2007, 10:55 PM~6967419
> *fairground with there security.  i think they wouldn't let us and if this is a good show, we wanna go back next year.  maybe outside the gate though...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

PURO LOCOS WILL BE THERE TO TEAR SUM AZZ!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2007, 12:23 PM~6943138
> *LOWCOS CAR CLUB
> 2007 HOP CONTEST
> OFFICIAL RULES
> ...


THERE WAS A COUPLE OF CHANGES. THE LUXURY CLASS HAS A YEAR GUIDELINE.
THE TRUNK DISCONNECT AND CLASSIFICATION. THOSE HAVE BEEN CHANGED IN ALL CAPITAL LETTERS. MAKE SURE YOU READ THEM.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 12 2007, 08:44 PM~6974312
> *THERE WAS A COUPLE OF CHANGES. THE LUXURY CLASS HAS A YEAR GUIDELINE.
> THE TRUNK DISCONNECT AND CLASSIFICATION.  THOSE HAVE BEEN CHANGED IN ALL CAPITAL LETTERS.  MAKE SURE YOU READ THEM.
> *


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

WHO IS GONNA DO THE CAR INSPECTION(HOPPERS)??LOWCOS CREW OR SOME1 ELSE?AND WHOS GONNA BE THE JUDGES FOR THE STICK?(PLEXIGLASS RULER)??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 14 2007, 03:58 PM~6985953
> *WHO IS GONNA DO THE CAR INSPECTION(HOPPERS)??LOWCOS CREW OR SOME1 ELSE?AND WHOS GONNA BE THE JUDGES FOR THE STICK?(PLEXIGLASS RULER)??
> *



IAN FROM LOWCOS WILL DO THE INSPECTION, AND YES MOST LIKEY A PLEXIGLASS HOP STICK


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 14 2007, 07:55 PM~6987496
> *IAN FROM LOWCOS WILL DO THE INSPECTION, AND YES MOST LIKEY A PLEXIGLASS HOP STICK
> *


YES, WE WILL HAVE AN INSPECTION TEAM COMPRISED OF SEVERAL PEOPLE THAT KNOW THE RULES AND A MEEBER FROM 4 DFFERENT CITIES WILL AGRRE ON THE INCHES. THAT HAS WORKED IN THE PAST


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 14 2007, 08:21 PM~6988469
> *YES, WE WILL HAVE AN INSPECTION TEAM COMPRISED OF SEVERAL PEOPLE THAT KNOW THE RULES AND A MEEBER FROM 4 DFFERENT CITIES WILL AGRRE ON THE INCHES.  THAT HAS WORKED IN THE PAST
> *


Can i be on the inspection team for the NAKED LADIES :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIGTONY, copone cad

sup tonies? call me tomarrow, both of you lol


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 14 2007, 10:22 PM~6988486
> *Can i be on the inspection team for the NAKED LADIES :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 14 2007, 09:22 PM~6988486
> *Can i be on the inspection team for the NAKED LADIES :biggrin:
> *


your scared of naked ladies :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 14 2007, 10:04 PM~6989469
> *your scared of naked ladies :biggrin:
> *


No im NOT :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Moses Lake??? I will be in Quincy for a while doing some work and I didn't think there was much going on that way. How many cars do you expect at the show? If I am in the area around that time, I will have to stop by and check it out.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 15 2007, 01:26 AM~6989901
> *Moses Lake??? I will be in Quincy for a while doing some work and I didn't think there was much going on that way.  How many cars do you expect at the show?  If I am in the area around that time, I will have to stop by and check it out.
> *


Should be a good show, you should definitly come check it out.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 14 2007, 11:28 PM~6989909
> *Should be a good show, you should definitly come check it out.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COOL U TRYIN TO CENTRALIZE IT FOR EVERYONE!!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 15 2007, 12:01 AM~6990021
> *COOL U TRYIN TO CENTRALIZE IT FOR EVERYONE!!
> *


yups, you gonna be at all the shows this year homey? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BEEN TRYIN TO GETTOTHEM ALL FOR THE LAST 12 YEARS!!! SO 2 WEEKS AFTER PORTLAND INDIVIDUALS SHOW, NOT 1 WEEK SWEET


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 15 2007, 12:13 AM~6990058
> *BEEN TRYIN TO GETTOTHEM ALL FOR THE LAST 12 YEARS!!! SO 2 WEEKS AFTER PORTLAND INDIVIDUALS SHOW, NOT 1 WEEK SWEET
> *


yeeeeeah boy! i said it once, ill say it again, this summer's gonna be crackin!!! even if i gotta load some money, im getting to as many shows as possible :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 15 2007, 01:01 AM~6990021
> *COOL U TRYIN TO CENTRALIZE IT FOR EVERYONE!!
> *




WE ARE TRYING TO GET IT INTO THE MIDDLE OF EVERYTHING SO ALL THE RIDERS CAN ENJOY. IT'S NOW 100 MILES CLOSER TO EVERYBODY. THERE WILL BE A HUGE TURNOUT AND THE $1000 HOP IS GOING TO BRING HOPPERS OUT OF THE WOOD WORKS HUH RICK? BIG TONE IS ALREADY BOOKIN HOTELS AND STEAK HOUSES. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AND WE CAN ALL GUESS WHAT ELSE!!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 15 2007, 06:18 PM~6995740
> *WE ARE TRYING TO GET IT INTO THE MIDDLE OF EVERYTHING SO ALL THE RIDERS CAN ENJOY.  IT'S NOW 100 MILES CLOSER TO EVERYBODY. THERE WILL BE A HUGE TURNOUT AND THE $1000 HOP IS GOING TO BRING HOPPERS OUT OF THE WOOD WORKS HUH RICK? BIG TONE IS ALREADY BOOKIN HOTELS AND STEAK HOUSES. :biggrin:
> *


 wonder if they got a craigslist erotic services listing for Moses Lake....TONY???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

great sting shue!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

DOES ANY ONE OUTHERE KNOWS OF SOMEBODY SELLING A 3 CAR TRAILER?SO I CAN HAUL 3 HOPPERS @ ONCE!,,LET ME KNOW PLS


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 16 2007, 09:16 AM~7000324
> *DOES ANY ONE OUTHERE KNOWS OF SOMEBODY SELLING A 3 CAR TRAILER?SO I CAN HAUL 3 HOPPERS @ ONCE!,,LET ME KNOW PLS
> *


LOOK ON THE INTERNET GO TO ASK.COM I FOUND A FEW OF THEM
IM GETTING ONE TOO, PRETTY CRAZY.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THANX CALEB,,I'LL CHECK


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 16 2007, 06:41 PM~7005951
> *THANX CALEB,,I'LL CHECK
> *



they also have them in the auto trader. i've seen them. i see them at auctions once in a while too. i'll let you know if i come across one.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I have a 2 car trailer its a 2001 take 3 2 car tag this thing is heavy duty $5k firm no trades has brand new tires with like 5 miles on them
not mine i dont have pics of mine but this is what it looks like


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 16 2007, 08:51 PM~7007116
> *I have a 2 car trailer its a 2001 take 3 2 car tag this thing is heavy duty $5k firm no trades has brand new tires with like 5 miles on them
> not mine i dont have pics of mine but this is what it looks like
> 
> ...


axle mount? i need goose neck and lookin for 3 car bro ,but good lookin out.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 16 2007, 08:38 PM~7007742
> *axle mount? i need goose neck and lookin for 3 car bro ,but good lookin out.
> *


Its a bumper pull figured i would put it out there if it dont sell no biggie i might just have t fill it up for the shows :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 15 2007, 08:02 PM~6997263
> *wonder if they got  a craigslist erotic services listing for Moses Lake....TONY???
> *


Not sure let me know what you find ill supply the room you supply the ladies  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

craigslist gottem sometimes !!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 17 2007, 12:47 AM~7009221
> *Not sure let me know what you find ill supply the room you supply the ladies   :biggrin:
> *


you'd have to look in spokaane and then pay their gas to moses. :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I rather get a 3 car,,less gas saved,but a 2 would just do fine,, if the price is rigth!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

im like there man im ready to come and do some hoppin,smokin,and sippin.
looking forward to a GOOD time and chill out with the lowcos


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

2007 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 17 2007, 07:49 PM~7016737
> *2007 :biggrin:
> *


will be a good year 4 nw riders.
i have a feeling were gonna see a few people that havent been out in awhile!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM DOWN WITH ALL OF THE ABOVE !!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

MAKE SURE YOU GUYS (LOWCOS) MAKE IT DOWN FOR OUR SHOW AND HOP
5-27-07 WE WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU GUYS.(WHATAYA SIP ON) I GOT A BOTTLE PERSONALLY OF WHAT EVER IT IS.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 17 2007, 08:20 PM~7017106
> *MAKE SURE YOU GUYS (LOWCOS) MAKE IT DOWN FOR OUR SHOW AND HOP
> 5-27-07 WE WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU GUYS.(WHATAYA SIP ON) I GOT A BOTTLE PERSONALLY OF WHAT EVER IT IS.
> *


I'M GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT. I DON'T KNOW IF MY ELCO WILL BE DONE YET BUT IF NOT I'M TRYIN TO GO ANYHOW.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 18 2007, 05:11 PM~7024269
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Is it true Rick moved to Vegas to join THE THUNDER from DOWNUNDER?????


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 18 2007, 11:37 PM~7027697
> *Is it true Rick moved to Vegas to join THE THUNDER from DOWNUNDER?????
> 
> *


i heard that too but he's not even from australia! weird huh?
rick, can you get us tickets to lance burton. i know all performers get discounts around town. :biggrin: just playin? i'm goin there on wed. pm me with your # and we'll hook up.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

It's a new show called 
"Large order from the South Border"
Women love chorizo :thumbsup: 

Grump hit me up the number still the same 509-727-7077


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 19 2007, 09:34 AM~7029795
> *It's a new show called
> "Large order from the South Border"
> Women love  chorizo    :thumbsup:
> ...


I'm sorry I got confused...it was to replace the guy that got eaten up by the white tiger wasn't it?????at least thats what Tony told me :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

He was right I'm showcasing at the Mirage Friday, Saturday nights twice a night. Big money being made :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 20 2007, 12:35 PM~7039614
> *He was right I'm showcasing at the Mirage Friday, Saturday nights twice a night. Big money being made  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

u dont gotta get naked do u?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

If i did that then i would'nt have a place for the ladys to put the tips


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good shit!! haha


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:buttkick:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

IS THE STREETSTARS FILM CREW GONNA BE AT THE INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND SHOW???,,CHINGONS CUSTOMS WOULD BE HAPPY TO SEE YA AT OUR SHOW,,YOU KNOW,,FILM SOME OF THE CRAZIEST HOPP!WE GO BEYOUNT THE IMAGINABLE,,COME ,FIL, MAKE A VIDEO,,MAKE TONS OF CA$H! :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 22 2007, 06:42 PM~7057535
> *IS THE STREETSTARS FILM CREW GONNA BE AT THE INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND SHOW???,,CHINGONS CUSTOMS WOULD BE HAPPY TO SEE YA AT OUR SHOW,,YOU KNOW,,FILM SOME OF THE CRAZIEST HOPP!WE GO BEYOUNT THE IMAGINABLE,,COME ,FIL, MAKE A VIDEO,,MAKE TONS OF CA$H! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 22 2007, 05:42 PM~7057535
> *IS THE STREETSTARS FILM CREW GONNA BE AT THE INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND SHOW???,,CHINGONS CUSTOMS WOULD BE HAPPY TO SEE YA AT OUR SHOW,,YOU KNOW,,FILM SOME OF THE CRAZIEST HOPP!WE GO BEYOUNT THE IMAGINABLE,,COME ,FIL, MAKE A VIDEO,,MAKE TONS OF CA$H! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: will do, thanks for the invite.....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 29 2007, 02:24 AM~7115428
> *:biggrin: will do, thanks for the invite.....
> *


YOUR STILL WELCOME TO OUR EVENR TOO.
WE WILL BE AT MOSES 4 SUREW/ LIKE 5 CARS.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR!!!!!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

so is everyone going to the moses lake show? is it just a mini spokane show


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503+Jan 29 2007, 07:15 PM~7122655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a mini spokane show, I think its gonna be bigger, itll be put on by me and Lowcos who been having great shows, but itll be closer to everyone, cant loose on this one


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin: 
nick anything going down the nite before, i have a wedding to go to that sat afternoon in spokane, leaving the caddy at my uncles in moses lake, seeing if i should kick it in spokane sat or cruise back to m.l.?
let me know what the pre show plans are homie.. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jan 30 2007, 07:39 AM~7127025
> *:biggrin:
> nick anything going down the nite before, i have a wedding to go to that sat afternoon in spokane, leaving the caddy at my uncles in moses lake, seeing if i should kick it in spokane sat or cruise back to m.l.?
> let me know what the pre show plans are homie.. :cheesy:
> *


i will, as the show gets closer, ill let you know, whats happening on saturday


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 29 2007, 08:21 PM~7122750
> *so is everyone going to the moses lake show? is it just a mini spokane show
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Evreyones goin!1,000 dollar payouts, central location,its NOT gonna be small i know that!! :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 30 2007, 11:16 AM~7128783
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Evreyones goin!1,000 dollar payouts, central location,its NOT gonna be small i know that!! :biggrin:
> *


im down to roll uffin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

HEY BIG NICK:
I THINK YOU SHOULD MAKE SOME CHANGES IN YOUR RULES FOR DOUBLE HOPP!!LET THE CAR AZZ BE HIGHER,,,,LET THE CARS GET MAJOR AIR,,A DOUBLE PUMP IS NOT WORT IF THEY DONT HOP 65+ INCHES,,WITH YOUR RULES THEY NEVER GET CLOSE TO THAT!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 31 2007, 08:14 PM~7142747
> *HEY BIG NICK:
> I THINK YOU SHOULD MAKE SOME CHANGES IN YOUR RULES FOR  DOUBLE HOPP!!LET THE CAR AZZ BE HIGHER,,,,LET THE CARS GET MAJOR AIR,,A DOUBLE PUMP IS NOT WORT IF THEY DONT HOP 65+ INCHES,,WITH YOUR RULES THEY NEVER GET CLOSE TO THAT!!
> *


Who cares.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 31 2007, 09:05 PM~7143774
> *Who cares.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 31 2007, 06:14 PM~7142747
> *HEY BIG NICK:
> I THINK YOU SHOULD MAKE SOME CHANGES IN YOUR RULES FOR  DOUBLE HOPP!!LET THE CAR AZZ BE HIGHER,,,,LET THE CARS GET MAJOR AIR,,A DOUBLE PUMP IS NOT WORT IF THEY DONT HOP 65+ INCHES,,WITH YOUR RULES THEY NEVER GET CLOSE TO THAT!!
> *


the hop rules, were made up by lowcos and a few others from around the nothwest, but there willing to listen to opinions, heres grumpys number he had a big part in the rules, or hell be on here eventually, 509-270-6777 talk to him theyll consider anything.....


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

GOT THE RULES!MINE IS LEGAL DOUBLE PUMP,,WE'LL TRY TO BRAKE IT @65" OR BETTER INCHES AT YOUR SHOW!!HOW MANY DOUBLE YOU GOT ALREADY ENTERED??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 1 2007, 06:20 PM~7151929
> *GOT THE RULES!MINE IS LEGAL DOUBLE PUMP,,WE'LL TRY TO BRAKE IT @65" OR BETTER INCHES AT YOUR SHOW!!HOW MANY DOUBLE YOU GOT ALREADY ENTERED??
> *


cool, the class is made :biggrin: and more are coming..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FORGIVE MY WHITENESS WHAT DOES ELCHINGON ACTUALLY MEAN??


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 08:51 PM~7152322
> *FORGIVE MY WHITENESS WHAT DOES ELCHINGON ACTUALLY MEAN??
> *


The stuck one
:dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:dunno: ANYONE? IM GUESSING THE TOP, THE KING, THE BEST SOMETHING TO THAT EFFECT?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 1 2007, 07:58 PM~7152426
> *The stuck one
> :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 07:51 PM~7152322
> *FORGIVE MY WHITENESS WHAT DOES ELCHINGON ACTUALLY MEAN??
> *


YOU GOTTA BE JOKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NAW SERIOUS TRUUCHA IS LIKE WATCHOUT CHINGON I HEAR MEANS BAD ASS


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 08:03 PM~7153318
> *NAW SERIOUS TRUUCHA IS LIKE WATCHOUT CHINGON I HEAR MEANS BAD ASS
> *


it is :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

We would like to get somesuggestions if anybody has a rule they would like to see modified. in doing that, I would need to see how it went over with like 4 other clubs to see if they were ok. I am trying to make it all fair so no one is left out. We want the cars to hop as high as possible but this is a northwest thing and for so many years we have all disagreed. Maybe we can all agree to certain things that are beneficial to the hop and the art of lowriding so there is healthy competition not hateful and unsportsmanlike competition. I myself am a culprit as far as the unsportsmanlike conduct at a time or two but you get wrapped up in the moment. 



This year, let the northwest riders show the rest of the country (and universe haha) how the northwest riders do it. lets make everyone wanna come up here (portland, seattle, yakima, moses lake, and spokane) to challenge us. 


Later on this month I would like to talk with a member of every club and see about starting the NORTHWEST RIDER ASSOCIATION. I have been thinking about it foe a year or so. We collaborate on hop rules and set them in stone for each show that is put on by a club in the NRA. Each club would have NRA logos on their window or bumper and we would discuss future show dates to make it possible for everyone to get together. If you build it they will come. If we were more organized as one, people around the country would want to come see us, not us oooohing and ahhing them. Let me here some feedback please.

Grump d-o-double


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 2 2007, 09:51 AM~7156523
> *We would like to get somesuggestions if anybody has a rule they would like to see modified.  in doing that, I would need to see how it went over with like 4 other clubs to see if they were ok. I am trying to make it all fair so no one is left out.  We want the cars to hop as high as possible but this is a northwest thing and for so many years we have all disagreed.  Maybe we can all agree to certain things that are beneficial to the hop and the art of lowriding so there is healthy competition not hateful and unsportsmanlike competition.  I myself am a culprit as far as the unsportsmanlike conduct at a time or two but you get wrapped up in the moment.
> This year, let the northwest riders show the rest of the country (and universe haha) how the northwest riders do it.  lets make everyone wanna come up here (portland, seattle, yakima, moses lake, and spokane) to challenge us.
> Later on this month I would like to talk with a member of every club and see about starting the  NORTHWEST RIDER ASSOCIATION.  I have been thinking about it foe a year or so.  We collaborate on hop rules and set them in stone for each show that is put on by a club in the NRA. Each club would have NRA logos on their window or bumper and we would discuss future show dates to make it possible for everyone to get together.  If you build it they will come.  If we were more organized as one, people around the country would want to come see us, not us oooohing and ahhing them.  Let me here some feedback please.
> ...


EVRY ONES CARS ARE READY ONLY A HANDFULL WANT TO CHANGE THE RULES SO IT BETTER SUITS THEM. I SAY LEAVE IT.IM STREET HOP ANYWAYS.

LOVE THE REST OF YOUR IDEAS GRUMP I TRIED SOMETHING LIKE A LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION AND IT DIDNT WORK BUT IM DOWN IF WE CAN GET A FEW PEOPLE TOGETHER.

SOUNDS LIKE A VERY ENJOYABLE TIME CANT WAIT!!!
I GOT SOME CRAZY CARS THIS YEAR HOMIE I CANT WAIT TO SHOW THEM TO THE WORLD!!!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NORTHWEST LOOKING PROPER FOR 07 
THANKS GRUMPY AND CREW TRING TO KEEP THE LOWRIDER STYLE ALIVE.
FOR MANY YEARSUP THERE. LIKES OR DISLIKES ALL ASIDE HATS OFF 2 U ALL.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 2 2007, 09:51 AM~7156523
> *We would like to get somesuggestions if anybody has a rule they would like to see modified.  in doing that, I would need to see how it went over with like 4 other clubs to see if they were ok. I am trying to make it all fair so no one is left out.  We want the cars to hop as high as possible but this is a northwest thing and for so many years we have all disagreed.  Maybe we can all agree to certain things that are beneficial to the hop and the art of lowriding so there is healthy competition not hateful and unsportsmanlike competition.  I myself am a culprit as far as the unsportsmanlike conduct at a time or two but you get wrapped up in the moment.
> This year, let the northwest riders show the rest of the country (and universe haha) how the northwest riders do it.  lets make everyone wanna come up here (portland, seattle, yakima, moses lake, and spokane) to challenge us.
> Later on this month I would like to talk with a member of every club and see about starting the  NORTHWEST RIDER ASSOCIATION.  I have been thinking about it foe a year or so.  We collaborate on hop rules and set them in stone for each show that is put on by a club in the NRA. Each club would have NRA logos on their window or bumper and we would discuss future show dates to make it possible for everyone to get together.  If you build it they will come.  If we were more organized as one, people around the country would want to come see us, not us oooohing and ahhing them.  Let me here some feedback please.
> ...


im down homie, hit me up anytime..


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

WE ARE OK WITH YOUR RULES,,AND I KNOW MANY PPL OUTHERE THINKS WE CHEAT,,I DONT CARE WHAT THEY THINK,,AS LONG AS YOU GUYS INSPECT THE CARS IS ALL GOOD,,DONT LET ANYONE ELSE(OTHER CLUBS)BE INCLUDED IN YOUR INSPECTION TEAM,,SOUNDS FARE TO US.::
BILLY AND THE PURO LOCOS HYDRO CREW WILL MET YOU GUYS RULES.(((((((((((((((((THE LOWCOS INSPECTION TEAM RULES)))))))))))))))))) :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

YOU GOT IT RYAN,,EL CHINGON MEANS THE BAD ASS,,AND I KNOW SOME PPL WONT LIKE IT,,BUT OHH WELL I DONT CARE!!,,YOR HOMIE;;BILLY


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 2 2007, 07:24 PM~7160643
> *YOU GOT IT RYAN,,EL CHINGON MEANS THE BAD ASS,,AND I KNOW SOME PPL WONT LIKE IT,,BUT OHH WELL I DONT CARE!!,,YOR HOMIE;;BILLY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
YOUR A STAND UP GUY I RESPECT YOU AND YOUR COOL TOO.
WE WILL HOP OFF AND WE WILL HAVE A GOOD TIME JUST LIKE ALWAYS!!
LUV THE NAME.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BILLY YOU KNOW WE COOL IVE KNOWN YOU SINCE YOUR SHAGGIN WAGON- THEN THE REGAL -WHEN THE SPEAKER BUSTED OUT THE WINDSHIED. THE NAMES COOL WITH ME!! U R LOCO


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 2 2007, 09:57 AM~7156562
> *EVRY ONES CARS ARE READY ONLY A HANDFULL WANT TO CHANGE THE RULES SO IT BETTER SUITS THEM. I SAY LEAVE IT.IM STREET HOP ANYWAYS.
> 
> LOVE THE REST OF YOUR IDEAS GRUMP I TRIED SOMETHING LIKE A LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION AND IT DIDNT WORK BUT IM DOWN IF WE CAN GET A FEW PEOPLE TOGETHER.
> ...



cool dog, i'll get with everybhody this weekend and see what we can do to simplify all northwest rules and that way no matter where we go in the northwest we all are on the same team. lets show everyone that the northwest does thgis shit and i don't care if that means your car or mine or whoevers, it's all NRA killin em


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.malibumagic_@Feb 2 2007, 10:58 PM~7163102
> *BIGTIME BOYCOTT 5-27-07
> TELL YOUR FAMILY, FRIENDS, AND CAR CLUBS
> *


honestly homey? It's One Love cuz, that's how the NW should be uffin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 2 2007, 10:36 PM~7162582
> *cool dog, i'll get with everybhody this weekend and see what we can do to simplify all northwest rules and that way no matter where we go in the northwest we all are on the same team.  lets show everyone that the northwest does thgis shit and i don't care if that means your car or mine or whoevers, it's all NRA killin em
> *


 :thumbsup: 503-327-4193 GET AT ME GRUMP


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.malibumagic_@Feb 2 2007, 11:58 PM~7163102
> *BIGTIME BOYCOTT 5-27-07
> TELL YOUR FAMILY, FRIENDS, AND CAR CLUBS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 
TO MANY PLAYERS IN THE GAME ALOT OF MONEY AND ALOT OF RESPECT.
YOU CANT STOP US BOY.

BE A MAN AND FESS UP TO WHO YOU ARE OR KEEP PLAYIN THE BITCH ROLL


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

I LOVE THE NW AND THE NW LOVES ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ILL RIDE TILL I DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



OUR CAR SHOW IS FOR THE NW.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.malibumagic_@Feb 2 2007, 11:58 PM~7163102
> *BIGTIME BOYCOTT 5-27-07
> TELL YOUR FAMILY, FRIENDS, AND CAR CLUBS
> *


500.00 CASH TO WHOEVER FINDS OUT WHOSMR MALIBUMAGIC


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2007, 09:53 AM~7164379
> *I LOVE THE NW AND THE NW LOVES ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ILL RIDE TILL I DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> OUR CAR SHOW IS FOR THE NW.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2007, 09:53 AM~7164379
> *I LOVE THE NW AND THE NW LOVES ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ILL RIDE TILL I DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> OUR CAR SHOW IS FOR THE NW.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 2 2007, 07:24 PM~7160643
> *YOU GOT IT RYAN,,EL CHINGON MEANS THE BAD ASS,,AND I KNOW SOME PPL WONT LIKE IT,,BUT OHH WELL I DONT CARE!!,,YOR HOMIE;;BILLY
> *


hey billy it aint a bad name for a ride either....


but i like the main name for my olds a lil better...


*VENGENCE DEALER*

since vengence and revenge in my book go together and revenge is a dish best served cold.... :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2007, 10:53 AM~7164379
> *I LOVE THE NW AND THE NW LOVES ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ILL RIDE TILL I DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> OUR CAR SHOW IS FOR THE NW.
> *



good luck with the show take alot of pics!! i miss tha NW..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2007, 10:01 AM~7164425
> *500.00 CASH TO WHOEVER FINDS OUT WHOSMR MALIBUMAGIC
> *



it's me, can you send me a check for the 500. haha


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 3 2007, 08:01 PM~7167700
> *it's me,  can you send me a check for the 500.  haha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Feb 3 2007, 05:29 PM~7166809
> *good luck with the show take alot of pics!! i miss tha NW..
> *


ill get pics of the shows i make it too homie...

your caddy could be seein some shows if you were up here but thats ok,
i cant be the one to show it for you.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2007, 09:53 AM~7164379
> *I LOVE THE NW AND THE NW LOVES ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ILL RIDE TILL I DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> OUR CAR SHOW IS FOR THE NW.
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 3 2007, 08:36 PM~7167892
> *
> *


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

LOWCOS HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT TO CALI WITH BIG TYME RADICALS $$1000 SIGLES DOUBLES DANCERS AIR BAGS AS WELL WIL BE GOING TO THE N.W SHOW TO REP THE 559 PEACE :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 5 2007, 08:03 PM~7184707
> *LOWCOS HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT TO CALI WITH BIG TYME RADICALS $$1000 SIGLES DOUBLES DANCERS AIR BAGS AS WELL WIL BE GOING TO THE N.W SHOW TO REP THE 559 PEACE :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


you guys come out here and well go out there for sure :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 5 2007, 11:21 PM~7186772
> *you guys come out here and well go out there for sure :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

JUST


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

BUT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

TTMFT 4 LOWCOS


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

WERE IS MOSES LAKE NEED SOME DIRECTIONS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Feb 7 2007, 11:34 PM~7206060
> *WERE IS MOSES LAKE NEED SOME DIRECTIONS
> *


need directions from were?


----------



## Peter North (Feb 8, 2007)

I will be cumming.


----------



## Peter North (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Peter North+Feb 8 2007, 12:29 AM~7206280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

so what are the single pumps hittin these days? besides bumper?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily+Feb 6 2007, 07:46 AM~7188110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Feb 8 2007, 02:53 PM~7210940
> *so what are the single pumps hittin these days? besides bumper?
> *


Bumper is the only way!!!
show legal is 50+, street is much more


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 9 2007, 08:42 AM~7217801
> *Bumper is the only way!!!
> show legal is 50+, street is much more
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 9 2007, 09:42 AM~7217801
> *Bumper is the only way!!!
> show legal is 50+, street is much more
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKS GOOD,,HOPE TO SEE IT IN ACTION SOON


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 9 2007, 09:42 AM~7217801
> *Bumper is the only way!!!
> show legal is 50+, street is much more
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKS GOOD,,HOPE TO SEE IT IN ACTION SOON  :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DO IT RICK!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Peter North (Feb 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

WHATS UP LOWCOS YOUR HOMIE FROM THA 559 HOLLA BACK @CHA BOY


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter North_@Feb 18 2007, 07:58 PM~7293505
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...




WTF!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 19 2007, 08:05 PM~7301388
> *WTF!!!!!!!!          :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

WILL BE IN THA REPPN L.V BLACK MAGIC IS SPONSORING $$$500 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO BLACK MAGIC


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

waddup R.O.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt for the n.w.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Peter North_@Feb 18 2007, 06:58 PM~7293505
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats some BACK BUMPER i wouldnt mind HITTING :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 24 2007, 03:09 AM~7341221
> *waddup R.O.
> *



WHATS UP BRO


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 24 2007, 03:09 AM~7341221
> *waddup R.O.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KEEP REPPN THE NW!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUNE 10TH TTT


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

WHAT UP FAM WHAT IT DO BABEY PERFORMING IN ORANGE COVE MAY 5TH 2007 KING OF CALI CAR SHOW AND HOPP OFF AND FESTIVAL :0 :0  HOLLA BACK @CHA BOY


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Mar 4 2007, 08:50 PM~7407358
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up homey? uffin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2007, 12:23 PM~6943138
> *LOWCOS CAR CLUB
> 2007 HOP CONTEST
> OFFICIAL RULES
> ...


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 4 2007, 11:02 PM~7407981
> *what's up homey? uffin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Mar 5 2007, 11:21 PM~7416490
> *WHAT UP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN
> *


WHAT UP HUGO :wave:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Mar 5 2007, 10:21 PM~7416490
> *WHAT UP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN
> *


pretty good pretty good, a little cold though, goin to school uffin: how's it out there?


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Yup.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

Yep


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Mar 6 2007, 12:03 AM~7416665
> *WHAT UP HUGO  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP BROTHA WHAT GOING DOWN CALL ME SOMETIME YOU GOT THE NUMBER


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 6 2007, 12:09 PM~7419885
> *pretty good pretty good, a little cold though, goin to school uffin: how's it out there?
> *


ABOUT THE SAME AS WHERE YOU ARE AT COLD WAITING FOR IT TO GET HOT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

TTT Summer is coming quik.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

does any one knows if boulevard rules are gonna be the same((hop rules)) or is there any changes on the extentions trailing arms,, pls let me know,,


----------



## Peter North (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 12 2007, 08:04 PM~7465464
> *TTT Summer is coming quik.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Peter North_@Mar 13 2007, 09:52 PM~7474001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahha


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Mar 9 2007, 10:36 PM~7448595
> *ABOUT THE SAME AS WHERE YOU ARE AT COLD WAITING FOR IT TO GET HOT
> *


H, CALL ME CUZ 480-7803


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 20 2007, 11:20 AM~7514119
> *H, CALL ME CUZ 480-7803
> *


TTT


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 12 2007, 08:12 PM~7465556
> *does any one knows if boulevard rules are gonna be the same((hop rules)) or is there any changes on the extentions trailing arms,, pls let me know,,
> *


there's gunna be some major changes...just waitin for the final revision from the boss......i'll post them as soon as i recieve them back


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HUMMM?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Mar 20 2007, 07:26 PM~7517281
> *there's gunna be some major changes...just waitin for the final revision from the boss......i'll post them as soon as i recieve them back
> *


 :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Mar 20 2007, 05:26 PM~7517281
> *there's gunna be some major changes...just waitin for the final revision from the boss......i'll post them as soon as i recieve them back
> *


THANK GOD. :biggrin: COOL HOPE NOBODY HAS THERE SHIT IN BEING CHROMED. :0 5 YEARS SAME. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Mar 20 2007, 06:26 PM~7517281
> *there's gunna be some major changes...just waitin for the final revision from the boss......i'll post them as soon as i recieve them back
> *


I got an email with them in it but cant figure out how to post them on here due to the format they where emailed in


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

This is what I was e-mailed

*Hop Rules*
31) All vehicles will be judged on the height (lift) of the bottom of the front tires. This
will be measured with a ruler from the ground to the bottom of the tire treads.
32) A vehicle cannot hop in multiple classes (Single, Double, Extreme) only one category
per car.
33) Vehicles with one pump to the front will be considered a single pump; two pumps to
the front are considered a double pump. Three entries are required to make a class. A
full class is required for full cash pay out. Car/Truck Dance, and Truck Hoppers are
considered exhibition classes, unless implied by promoter prior to event start. No
cash pay out for exhibition classes unless implied by promoter prior to event start.
All other cash payouts are at promoter discretion.
34) Vehicles from 1971 and newer in the full size range are considered luxury class.
There will no longer be a separate Luxury Class. All single pump cars will compete
in one class. All Double pump cars will compete in one class.
35) All Extreme Double Pump class entries must conform to all safety rules stated in the
general rules and must meet the following standards.
a) No tires larger than 175/75/R14 or 175/75/R13. No Bias Ply tires allowed except
5:20’s
b) No more than two (2) pumps to the front cylinders.
c) Rear Suspension Limitations are al follows
i) Rear suspension must be fully operational (lock up and lay down)
ii) With vehicle in completely laid position (Front and Rear down), bottom of the
rear bumper must be within sixteen (16) inches of the ground.
iii) Shocks are required, no use of chains to limit suspension travel.
iv) The rear suspension may not be adjusted or extended once your round starts.
No double switches or remote activated devises.
d) Vehicle must be driven into hop arena and driveline must stay in place during
vehicles hop.
8 BLVD Entertainment 2004
e) Vehicle must be complete in every way including engine, all body parts, interior,
bumpers, grills, headlights, etc. Vehicle must be painted, no primer, bomb can or
under construction vehicles.
f) No body modifications to allow for wheel travel of any type are allowed.
g) No lead, sand or other weight maybe added to a vehicle except for standard frame
reinforcement, not to exceed 3/8 inch thick.
h) The vehicle must hop and not tilt due to weight; if the vehicle stops or rests on the
rear bumper it is not hopping and will not be measured at that point.
36) Limit on batteries is 10 for single pump and 14 for double pump.
37) The rear suspension cannot be altered, no cuts or modifications to the rear end, sway
bars, shock mounts, upper, or lower trailing arms; or their mounting points with the
exception of mild reinforcement. The only modifications allowed to any part of the
rear suspension components are as follows.
a) All suspension components must derive from original equipment, no after-market
replacement or fabricated parts unless described elsewhere in the rules.
b) The use of adjustable upper trailing arms (i.e. Pro Hopper style) are allowed as
long as measurement are with-in spec for each class) any alteration to adjustable
trailing arms after inspection will result in disqualification.
c) Single pump cars may extend lower trailing arm up to one inch in over-all length.
d) Double pump cars may extend lower trailing arm up to two inches.
e) All upper trailing arm modifications are allowed as long as they are in original
configurations (i.e. four link) mounted in original locations.
f) The use of wishbones, y-bars, sling-shots, etc. will be allowed on 58-64 Impalas
only.
g) Rear suspension must be complete and fully functional (lock-up and lay-down),
drivelines must stay in place and the modification must not hamper the driveability
of the vehicle.
38) All hoppers must have rear shocks; chains may not be used to limit suspension travel.
39) No accumulators will be allowed, Piston or Pressurized Pump Tank assemblies will
be allowed as long as they are totally self-contained.
40) All batteries must be secured both under hood and trunk.
41) All cars must have a working under hood battery.
42) All vehicles must be drivable; start stop and turn under their own power and must be
driven into the hopping arena. Pushing in disqualifies vehicle. Pushing out is okay,
but not recommended.
43) Only the switchman and trunk man are allowed into the hopping arena. No other
passengers or cameramen will be allowed in the pit without proper authorization from
hop judge and/or promoter due to safety rules outlined by venues.
9 BLVD Entertainment 2004
44) After your name and number has been called you will have three (3) minutes to
respond or be disqualified from the round.
45) All vehicles must have the original engine or equivalent replacement.
46) Batteries are limited to no larger than group thirty-one (31) or weigh no more than 63
pounds each.
47) In competition a car must hop, not tilt due to weight. Any unnatural hopping will be
subject to re-inspection and possible disqualification.
48) No modification to the front suspension with the exception of extending and
reinforcing the upper control arms. No domes or lower control arm modifications
will be allowed with the exception of reinforcement not to exceed 3/8 inch.
49) 1/4” reinforcement is the maximum size for battery racks.
50) Racks cannot exceed 2” x 2” x ¼” box tube, and or 2” x 2” x ¼” angle iron. Box tube
racks must have holes for inspection. No bottom plates are allowed. Tie downs must
be hollow or flat bar not to exceed 1/4inch.
51) No lead or other weight can be added to the trunk, racks or frame.
52) Standard frame reinforcement shall not exceed 3/8”.
53) All vehicles entered in the hop must be complete in every way. This included all
body parts, fenders, bumpers and interior. Front and rear bumper assemblies must be
complete and securely fastened to prevent vertical movement. Cars must be painted,
no primer, bomb can, or under construction vehicles. This is a car show, not a Circus
or demo-derby, no exception.
54) All vehicles must have wire wheels, 13 or 14 inch only; both front and rear must be
same size.
55) Vehicle owner must decide if they are going to show or hop. No vehicle will be
moved from the show area to participate in the hop.
56) Judges can disqualify any vehicle for any condition they deem unsafe, including but
not limited to leaking oil, gasoline, hydraulic fluid, or other potential safety hazard.
57) Reckless driving, three wheel entries or exits will result in immediate disqualification.
58) All vehicles must have a safe ground, no vise grips or jumper cables will be allowed.
59) Tires cannot be larger than 175/75/R14 or 175/75/R13. 5:20’s are allowed but no
other bias-ply tires will be allowed.
60) Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame height and must be mounted in original
spring location. Coil overs are allowed if mounted in stock spring locations if mounts
do not exceed two inches.
61) Once the round has been initiated there is no stopping and restarting. All adjustments
must be made prior to entering the hopping arena. The cars stops, your round stops.
62) No double switches or remote devises are allowed, either you hop from a dashmounted
switch or remote cable.
10 BLVD Entertainment 2004
63) Any poor sportsmanship like conduct, profanity, etc. will not be tolerated. Actions of
an aggressive nature are subject to immediate dismissal and possible disqualification
from future BLVD Entertainment events. Any modifications or alterations after
vehicle has been inspected; or intentional cheating will be considered an act of poor
sportsmanship and will result in immediate expulsion from event.
64) Do not come to the promoter to over rule the hop judges. The hop judges have the
final word and are the sole authority of the hopping pit and arena. All decisions are
final; any protest of these rules must be submitted in writing to be considered for
discussion within 72 hours after the conclusion of the event.
65) All hoppers must report and register with hop judges prior to 11am or before the gates
open to the general public. No vehicles will be allowed to enter the hop after vehicle
registration has been stopped.
66) Hop Classifications
Car Hop single Pump
Car Hop Double Pump
Extreme Double Pump


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

This was lined out but didn't show on the copy paste.

Vehicles from 1971 and newer in the full size range are considered luxury class.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Bubba D_@Mar 20 2007, 09:55 PM~7519117
> *This is what I was e-mailed
> 
> Hop Rules
> ...


 :0 WHERE ARE THE NEW RULES??ARENT THIS THE SAME AS BEFORE,,HONESTLY,,XTREME DOUBLE PUMP SHOULD GO AND PUT IN THE RADICAL HOP,,SO,,IF THE RULES ARE THE SAME AS BEFORE,,THEN GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOWS,,IS USELESS TO MAKE THE TRAVEL,, :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

those are a copy of the new rules...and yes the extreme class is still pretty much the same as before the only real restriction for extreme are as fallows:

35)	All Extreme Double Pump class entries must conform to all safety rules stated in the general rules and must meet the following standards.
a)	No tires larger than 175/75/R14 or 175/75/R13. No Bias Ply tires allowed except 5:20’s
b)	No more than two (2) pumps to the front cylinders.
c)	Rear Suspension Limitations are al follows
i)	Rear suspension must be fully operational (lock up and lay down)
ii)	With vehicle in completely laid position (Front and Rear down), bottom of the rear bumper must be within sixteen (16) inches of the ground.
iii)	Shocks are required, no use of chains to limit suspension travel.
iv)	The rear suspension may not be adjusted or extended once your round starts. No double switches or remote activated devises.
d)	Vehicle must be driven into hop arena and driveline must stay in place during vehicles hop.
e)	Vehicle must be complete in every way including engine, all body parts, interior, bumpers, grills, headlights, etc. Vehicle must be painted, no primer, bomb can or under construction vehicles.
f)	No body modifications to allow for wheel travel of any type are allowed.
g)	No lead, sand or other weight maybe added to a vehicle except for standard frame reinforcement, not to exceed 3/8 inch thick.
h)	The vehicle must hop and not tilt due to weight; if the vehicle stops or rests on the rear bumper it is not hopping and will not be measured at that point.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

this area of the rules are the only major changes....

37) The rear suspension cannot be altered, no cuts or modifications to the rear end, sway
bars, shock mounts, upper, or lower trailing arms; or their mounting points with the
exception of mild reinforcement. The only modifications allowed to any part of the
rear suspension components are as follows.

a) All suspension components must derive from original equipment, no after-market
replacement or fabricated parts unless described elsewhere in the rules.

b) The use of adjustable upper trailing arms (i.e. Pro Hopper style) are allowed as
long as measurement are with-in spec for each class) any alteration to adjustable
trailing arms after inspection will result in disqualification.

c) Single pump cars may extend lower trailing arm up to one inch in over-all length.

d) Double pump cars may extend lower trailing arm up to two inches in overall lenght.

e) All upper trailing arm modifications are allowed as long as they are in original
configurations (i.e. four link) mounted in original locations.

f) The use of wishbones, y-bars, sling-shots, etc. will be allowed on 58-64 Impalas
only.

g) Rear suspension must be complete and fully functional (lock-up and lay-down),
drivelines must stay in place and the modification must not hamper the driveability
of the vehicle.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Sorry Lowco's and Streetstars for walking on your topic..had planned to post under BLVD topic but wanted to reply to those asking...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW
PRESENTS
"THE STREETS ARE TALKIN' " TOUR STOP
SPONSORED BY LOWCOS CAR CLUB AND
STREETSTARS DVD. 

SUNDAY JUNE 10TH WILL BE THE 
DAY THE GROUNDSHAKES AS THE 
200 LOWRIDERS AND 
CUSTOM CARS ROLL INTO THE GRANT 
COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN MOSES LAKE.
THESE ARE THE CLEANEST, CRAZIEST,
HOTTEST AND THE BADDEST RIDES IN 
THE WHOLE LAND. DO YOU LIKE THE 
HOPPERS? WAIT TILL YOU SEE THEM IN 
ACTION AS THEY COME FROM ALL OVER 
THE WEST COAST TO CLAIM THE THOUSANDS
IN CASH AND THE RIGHT TO SAY WHO'S
THE KING AND WHO'S NOT. SHOW CARS,
STREETCARS, BIKES, HOPPERS, AND MUCH
MORE. SHINE UP YOUR RIDE AND GET TO 
THE GRANT COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS JUNE 
10TH FOR THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOW TO 
HIT THE 509. THOUSANDS IN CASH TO BE 
AWARDED. IF YOU HAVE A RIDE, WE HAVE
A CATEGORY. CHECK IN STARTS AT 8:30 AM
GENERAL ADMISSION STARTS AT NOON
JUNE 10TH BE THERE OR YOU WON'T HAVE 
A CLUE WHAT YOUR FREINDS ARE TALKING
ABOUT THE DAY AFTER.
Grant County Fairgrounds 3953 Airway Drive NE Moses Lake


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 21 2007, 06:08 PM~7524775
> *MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW
> PRESENTS
> "THE STREETS ARE TALKIN' " TOUR STOP
> ...


YOU KNOW I WILL BE THERE TO CLAIM SOME CASH!! :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY LOWCOS JUST WANTED TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW ABOUT OUR SHOW


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Mar 21 2007, 04:37 PM~7524519
> *Sorry Lowco's and Streetstars for walking on your topic..had planned to post under BLVD topic but wanted to reply to those asking...
> *


you know we didnt care big homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 21 2007, 05:39 PM~7525048
> *YOU KNOW I WILL BE THERE TO CLAIM SOME CASH!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: dont forget were giving out money to the show cars also, so bring the whole club, way more than $10,000 in cash payouts for this show alone :biggrin: same goes for the Spokane show if not more :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 22 2007, 10:40 AM~7529594
> *:thumbsup:  dont forget were giving out money to the show cars also, so bring the whole club, way more than $10,000 in cash payouts for this show alone :biggrin: same goes for the Spokane show if not more :biggrin:
> *


HEEE HEEE KNOCK KNOCK AND CALI WILL BE REPPN AT THIS SHOW BELIEVE DAT 559 [email protected]   :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 22 2007, 10:21 AM~7529804
> *HEEE HEEE KNOCK KNOCK AND CALI WILL BE REPPN AT THIS SHOW BELIEVE DAT 559 [email protected]     :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE A NEW NUMBER CUZ, I TEXTED IT TO YA 509-480-7803 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 22 2007, 11:40 AM~7529910
> *I HAVE A NEW NUMBER CUZ, I TEXTED IT TO YA 509-480-7803 :biggrin:
> *


I GOT IT BROTHER WE WILL SEE YOU SOON


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 22 2007, 10:40 AM~7529594
> *:thumbsup:  dont forget were giving out money to the show cars also, so bring the whole club, way more than $10,000 in cash payouts for this show alone :biggrin: same goes for the Spokane show if not more :biggrin:
> *


  u guys doin it big for this show.. cant wait till june.. going to be another good summer. :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 21 2007, 06:08 PM~7524775
> *MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW
> PRESENTS
> "THE STREETS ARE TALKIN' " TOUR STOP
> ...


 :werd: damn almost need a disclaimer notice.. Lowcos is not responsible for the loss of words, neck breaking and amount of riders this brings to the moses lake area.. back alleys and parking lots will be used throughout the weekend for hops, burnouts and clubs to meet up, all stores advised to stock up on extra beer for the pre motel parties the nite before the show.. :biggrin: 

this is one of the shows im lookin forward to this year...


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

hey nick when is the new dvd coming out ? soes your website work now ?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 22 2007, 11:21 AM~7529804
> *HEEE HEEE KNOCK KNOCK AND CALI WILL BE REPPN AT THIS SHOW BELIEVE DAT 559 [email protected]     :biggrin:
> *


we will be there as well :twak: hno: :yessad:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

do i need to raise the cash prize in order to get more low to attent our show??((PURO LOCOS AND CHINGON HYDROS))IN HILLSORO??


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 23 2007, 04:25 PM~7538741
> *do i need to raise the cash prize in order to get more low to attent our show??((PURO LOCOS AND CHINGON HYDROS))IN HILLSORO??
> *


DON'T TRIP POTATO CHIP IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SUMMER. WHAT IS THE DATE FOR YOUR SHOW? I AM COMING REGARDLESS OF THE PAYOUT. SHOW THE LOWCOS SOME LOVE AND WE'LL DO THE SAME. ALL SHOWS CAN PASS OUT FLYERS AT THE MOSES SHOW, WE DON'T TRIP.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 21 2007, 10:00 PM~7526957
> *HEY LOWCOS JUST WANTED TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW ABOUT OUR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...



I'M COMIN IN THE MAGNESIUM. I'LL BE THERE. JUST GOT THE DUB FO'S AND GAVE THE DUECE DUECES TO THE WIFE FOR HER CHARGER SO WE'LL NE CLOWNIN A TAD BIT.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 24 2007, 08:22 AM~7542179
> *DON'T TRIP POTATO CHIP IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SUMMER.  WHAT IS THE DATE FOR YOUR SHOW?  I AM COMING REGARDLESS OF THE PAYOUT.  SHOW THE LOWCOS SOME LOVE AND WE'LL DO THE SAME.  ALL SHOWS CAN PASS OUT FLYERS AT THE MOSES SHOW, WE DON'T TRIP.
> *


july 29th,,the date where a king rises,,king of the swtch event!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 24 2007, 04:24 PM~7544062
> *july 29th,,the date where a king rises,,king of the swtch event!!
> *


cool, can we get some info like the place and time. put it on here so we all know.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 24 2007, 06:38 PM~7544632
> *cool, can we get some info like the place and time. put it on here so we all know.
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 23 2007, 04:25 PM~7538741
> *do i need to raise the cash prize in order to get more low to attent our show??((PURO LOCOS AND CHINGON HYDROS))IN HILLSORO??
> *


THE CROWN IS COMING TO CALI :biggrin: MUCH RESPECT TO THA NORTH WEST BUT WE AINT TRAVELING ALL THIS WAY FOR NOTHING :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 24 2007, 06:38 PM~7544632
> *cool, can we get some info like the place and time. put it on here so we all know.
> *


AS EVERY YEAR,,THIS EVENT IS HELD IN HILLSBORO OREGON,,EASY ACCES FROM FREEWAY,ON HIGHWAY 26 WEST,,I WILL POST THE FLYERS NEXT WEEK!AS SOON AS I GET THEM FROM THE PRINTER GUY!JULY 29TH HILLSBORO STADIUM SHOW FROM 10 TO 4;30 PM,GATES OPEN @ 8 AM!NO CAR SHOWLD BE ENETERING AFTER 11;00 AM,,SO BE THERE IN TIME,,WE MIGHT HAVE A CRUISE AFTER THE SHOW ON THE HILLSBORO STREETS((IM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY TICKET GIVEN BY THE POLICE :biggrin: ),ALL SHOPS WELCOME TO BRING ITEMS FOR SALE!LETS MAKE THIS ONE A SHOW FOR THE BOOKS!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 24 2007, 11:58 PM~7546275
> *THE CROWN IS COMING TO CALI  :biggrin: MUCH RESPECT TO THA NORTH WEST BUT WE AINT TRAVELING ALL THIS WAY FOR NOTHING  :0  :biggrin:
> *


its not that easy homie, you will see when you get here there is joints
that is a drive with a trailer though i done that!!drive safe.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 25 2007, 10:26 AM~7547360
> *its not that easy homie, you will see when you get here there is joints
> that is a drive with a trailer though i done that!!drive safe.
> *


WE CALI CATS KNOW ITS NOT THAT EASY BUT WE PLAY TO WIN AND WE AINT THE ONLY ONES FROM CA GOING DOWN THERE IS THE NORTH WEST COMING TO CALI TO BATTLE FOR OUR CROWN :yessad: :nosad: :no: :yes:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 26 2007, 02:00 AM~7551623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how far from sacto is orange grove,,just to calculate how long is gonna take me to get there from hillsboro oregon


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

someone might wanna try and contact a bar, pub...something, 
find out where there gonna play the fight, this cali show "may 5th"
is the same weekend as the floyd mayweather and oscar da la hoya fight,
last year in yakima they showed some UFC fight at a sports bar 
around the corner from the cruse.... the night before the show
big turn out....lots of beer...lots of fun


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Mar 26 2007, 11:05 PM~7558714
> *someone might wanna try and contact a bar, pub...something,
> find out where there gonna play the fight, this cali show "may 5th"
> is the same weekend as the floyd mayweather and oscar da la hoya fight,
> ...


Hooters


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 26 2007, 09:26 PM~7558847
> *Hooters
> *



:cheesy: heard that...!!...beer...boxing....boobs.... :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 26 2007, 08:56 PM~7558103
> *how far from sacto is orange grove,,just to calculate how long is gonna take me to get there from hillsboro oregon
> *


THE ADRESS IS 633 6TH ST. ORANGE COVE CALIFORNIA 93646 HIT UP MAP QUEST


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Mar 26 2007, 10:05 PM~7558714
> *someone might wanna try and contact a bar, pub...something,
> find out where there gonna play the fight, this cali show "may 5th"
> is the same weekend as the floyd mayweather and oscar da la hoya fight,
> ...


OH YEA WE GONNA SEE THE FIGHT IM WORKING ON PUTTING SOMETHING TOGETHER AT A LOCAL PIZZA PARLOR FRESNO 30 MILES TO BE EXACT BARS CLUBS WHATEVER YOU WANT


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

good looking out uce....i might make the road trip...sounds like fun,
i used to stay in fairfield so i got lots of family and friends down there
i havent seen in awhile, sounds like a good time


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Mar 26 2007, 11:54 PM~7559282
> *good looking out uce....i might make the road trip...sounds like fun,
> i used to stay in fairfield so i got lots of family and friends down there
> i havent seen in awhile, sounds like a good time
> *


HELL YEA WE ALL FAMILY DOGG :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2007, 12:23 PM~6943138
> *LOWCOS CAR CLUB
> 2007 HOP CONTEST
> OFFICIAL RULES
> ...



maybe the kings of cali would like to try for these thousands in the northwest. we would love to have you at this show


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:0


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 27 2007, 12:11 PM~7562164
> *maybe the kings of cali would like to try for these thousands in the northwest. we would love to have you at this show
> *


oh trust me they are talking about it as we speak


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 31 2007, 09:52 AM~7590081
> *oh trust me they are talking about it as we speak
> *


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

is there any hotel info on any of the pages?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 31 2007, 10:42 AM~7590515
> *is there any hotel info on any of the pages?
> *


I think they said the shilo inn


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

got a phone number for them?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 31 2007, 10:50 AM~7590556
> *got a phone number for them?
> *


Hotel: (509) 765-9317
Fax: (509) 765-5058
Reservations: (800) 222-2244
http://www.shiloinns.com/Washington/moses_lake.html


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

is there a show flier i could show the club? thanks T


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*ANOTHER ONE OF THE FEW N.W. MUST ATTEND EVENTS!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

About three months until the show. Can't wait.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WELL, WE'RE ABOUT 2 MONTHS OUT. I ORDERED THE TROPHIES AND THE SHIRTS TODAY


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 31 2007, 04:41 PM~7591787
> *ANOTHER ONE OF THE FEW N.W. MUST ATTEND EVENTS!! :biggrin:
> *


Which event isn't a NW must attend event????


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 3 2007, 05:57 PM~7612431
> *WELL, WE'RE ABOUT 2 MONTHS OUT.  I ORDERED THE TROPHIES AND THE SHIRTS TODAY
> *


 Hopefully you ordered a couple XtraXtra-Mediums for the lil-guys


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

lowcos whats up cant wait to see you all may 5th


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 3 2007, 05:57 PM~7612431
> *WELL, WE'RE ABOUT 2 MONTHS OUT.  I ORDERED THE TROPHIES AND THE SHIRTS TODAY
> *


Do the hoppers get trophies too >? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 3 2007, 11:32 PM~7614838
> *Do the hoppers get trophies too >?    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


O.C IS GIVING A 7 FT. TROPHY UNLIMITED HUSTLE WHATS UP WE SHOULD GET TOGETHER AND GO TO THIS SHOW THE LOWCOS ARE THROWING :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 3 2007, 05:57 PM~7612431
> *WELL, WE'RE ABOUT 2 MONTHS OUT.  I ORDERED THE TROPHIES AND THE SHIRTS TODAY
> *


You order any 4XL?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I've benn thinking about it, its only 1 hour north of where I use to live, maybe i'll leave my car with you and your brother after your show since it's half way there.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 3 2007, 11:44 PM~7614874
> *I've benn thinking about it, its only 1 hour north of where I use to live, maybe i'll leave my car with you and your brother after your show since it's half way there.
> *


YOU GOT IT WE WILL DO WHAT WE GOTTA DO TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. ARE BROTHERS FROM THE NORTH WEST ARE COMING TO ORANGE COVE AS WELL :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

thats what I heard, my brother-inlaw is from one of the UCE chapters from Washington


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 3 2007, 11:51 PM~7614901
> *thats what I heard, my brother-inlaw is from one of the UCE chapters from Washington
> *


HELL YEA LUV MY FAM


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

SUP LOWCOS


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

MY RADICAL IS ALMOST READY FOR THIS EVENT!!THE PURO LOCOS SUPORT THIS SHOW!! :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I HEARD HES FLIPPIN A SCHOOL BUS... 
V.4 ALMOST OUT WITH PUROS GOIN CRAZY WITH THEM HOPPERS


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 8 2007, 09:03 PM~7646837
> *I HEARD HES FLIPPIN A SCHOOL BUS...
> V.4 ALMOST OUT WITH PUROS GOIN CRAZY WITH THEM HOPPERS
> *


Damn i guess i wont flip mine then :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 8 2007, 10:00 PM~7647660
> *Damn i guess i wont flip mine then  :biggrin:
> *



i cant wait to see big tone hop that tow truck in his avatar :0 ....or ....
i wasent suppose to tell them that yet.....hope i dident let the cat out the bag....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Apr 9 2007, 11:02 AM~7650065
> *i cant wait to see big tone hop that tow truck in his avatar  :0 ....or ....
> i wasent suppose to tell them that yet.....hope i dident let the cat out the bag....
> *


Are we still on for the 3 wheel lessons thru yakima i need to learn how to do that LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 9 2007, 10:11 AM~7650121
> *Are we still on for the 3 wheel lessons thru yakima i need to learn how to do that LOL    :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: ...instead of 35 mph....we gonna try it going 45 this year :cheesy: ...
oh...and can i please get a film crew this year...
i almost have enuff money saved up for my next ticket


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Apr 9 2007, 10:19 AM~7650173
> *:roflmao: ...instead of 35 mph....we gonna try it going 45 this year :cheesy: ...
> oh...and can i please get a film crew this year...
> i almost have enuff money saved up for my next ticket
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: this summer's gonna be sick maybe ill try and get a ticket


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

PINCHE CHINO :biggrin: AKA CHINO BLING :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Apr 9 2007, 11:28 AM~7650242
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: this summer's gonna be sick maybe ill try and get a ticket
> *


Let try to NOT get tikcets and it would proabably screw up the work that was put in so we could leagally hit switch on the streets


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 9 2007, 04:36 PM~7652868
> *Let try to NOT get tikcets and it would proabably screw up the work that was put in so we could leagally hit switch on the streets
> *


 but if i does happen, i got a good lawyer i can pass along with a reference,
i say that shit joking, but i could have chromed out my undercarrage with that $$ ticket
the worst part was driving back and forth to yakima 3 times for court :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 12 2007, 03:26 PM~7677111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lowcos and StreetStars lookin good as always....


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

What up Lowcos

What up Nick

I cannot wait to come to the show and kick it, you guys know how to get down over there in Spokane!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 12 2007, 03:26 PM~7677111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this hot babe gonna be there?DO YOU THINK SHE COULD FALL INLOVE WITH ME,,I MARRIE HER RIGTH AWAY! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

SUP LICKS,,GOT ANY SPONSOR FOR ME?? :roflmao: HIT ME UP I GOT NEWS FOR THE SHOW!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LAKE MOSES IS NO WHERE NEAR SPOKANE.... BUT ANYWAYS...

RIDER CHRONICLES WILL BE @ LAKE MOSES TO SUPPORT THEM LOWCOS!!! BLAZIN WITH MY FELLOW RIDERS.

WATCH MTV 2-NIGHT PARENTAL NW RIDER CHRONICLES CADDY MAKES ITS REALITY TV DEBUT!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness+Apr 12 2007, 05:50 PM~7678717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you crazy carnal :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 13 2007, 10:15 AM~7683517
> *:biggrin: thanks OG
> like i always say everyones welcome no need for exclusives and no need for bad attitudes, see you there lil homie...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  you crazy carnal :biggrin:
> *


Whats up P P you got moms on the grill for this show too :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

feelin the flyer!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

We have nothing but love and cant wait to party!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

IS THE RUMOR TRUE BEETLEJUICE MIGHT BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 15 2007, 01:48 AM~7693653
> *IS THE RUMOR TRUE BEETLEJUICE MIGHT BE THERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

LOL thats awesome, you guys know I kick it with Gary The Retard from Howard Stern right??










:uh:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Apr 15 2007, 01:51 PM~7696205
> *LOL thats awesome, you guys know I kick it with Gary The Retard from Howard Stern right??
> 
> 
> ...


someone told me this guy lives in portland..... :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Apr 13 2007, 05:18 PM~7686258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, HE WAS GONNA BE AT LAST YEARS LOWCOS SHOW BUT, SOMETHING HAPPENED, IT WOULD BE FUNNY THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 12 2007, 03:26 PM~7677111
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YES, IT DOES GO DOWN IN MOSES JUNE 10TH. STILL PLENTY OF BOOTHS AVAILABLE FOR $200 AND SPONSORS AS WELL.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 22 2007, 03:27 PM~7748292
> *YES, IT DOES GO DOWN IN MOSES JUNE 10TH.  STILL PLENTY OF BOOTHS AVAILABLE FOR $200 AND SPONSORS AS WELL.
> *


THE PURO LOCOS WILL SHOW SOME LOVE AT THIS EVENT,,BRINGING THE CRAZY HOPPERS,,PURO LOCOS COMMIN' TO AN EVENT NEAR YOU!! hno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 24 2007, 07:25 AM~7761562
> *THE PURO LOCOS WILL SHOW SOME LOVE AT THIS EVENT,,BRINGING THE CRAZY HOPPERS,,PURO LOCOS COMMIN' TO AN EVENT NEAR YOU!! hno:
> *


 :biggrin: gracias, for real.


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

It's gettin close!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT for 1,000 dollar payouts!!! :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 29 2007, 03:54 PM~7797958
> *TTT for 1,000 dollar payouts!!! :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE ENOUGH TO PAY MY GAS FOR THE TRIP!! :rofl:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 3 2007, 08:09 AM~7826176
> *THAT WOULD BE ENOUGH TO PAY MY GAS FOR THE TRIP!! :rofl:
> *


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt for the northwest


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

only one month left.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

SHIT ONE MONTH,AND STILL WORKING ON MY CUTLASS RADICAL,,BUT IS ALL GOOD,, I WILL GET THAT SHIT HITTING HARD BY THIS WEEKEND! hno:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 3 2007, 08:09 AM~7826176
> *THAT WOULD BE ENOUGH TO PAY MY GAS FOR THE TRIP!! :rofl:
> *



its gonna pay for MY gas carnal!!!!
ttt 4 lowcos


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 15 2007, 07:47 AM~7907177
> *its gonna pay for MY gas carnal!!!!
> ttt 4 lowcos
> *


 :nonoHEHEHEHEHE WE'LL SEE ABOUT THAT!! :biggrin: :


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin: can wait!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

sheeit day before finals week....:tears:






































im there uffin:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

This car show is NO JOKE!! Cant wait!!


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@May 16 2007, 01:25 PM~7917770
> *sheeit day before finals week....:tears:
> im there  uffin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@May 16 2007, 04:37 PM~7918936
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2, lol


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY AT THE INDIVIDUALS SHOW THIS WEEKEND. THEN AT OUR SHOW IN 3 WEEKS. THEY BOTH SHOULD BE GREAT.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 16 2007, 09:34 AM~7915702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 WEEKS TILL THE SHIT GOES DOWN. BIG MONEY. EVERYBODY IS WELCOME. ALL CLUBS COME IN FULL FORCE AND GEAR SO WE CAN GET FLICKS AND SHIT FOR THE MAGAZINES AND MOVIES.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOVE YOUR STYLE GRUMPY


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

It went down in spokane last year, I can imagine how insane it will be in a whole nuther city?!! See you soon Lowcos..........


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

OH, IT WENT DOWN IN PORTLAND YESTERDAY. IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE ALL THOSE HOPPERS IN MOSES LAKE IN 2 SUNDAYS. HUGE PAYOUTS AND LOTS OF THINGS TO SEE. TACO TRUCKS TOO. 

THERES A CLASS FOR EVERY CAR. THROPHIES THROUH THIRD IN EVERY CLASS AND A CASH PAYOUT ON BEST OF SHOWS. 

ALSO.. SOMETHING NEW FOR SPOKANE, INDOOR AND OUTDOOR SHOW AREAS. DON'T MISS THE SPOKANE SHOW AUGUST 19TH.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 28 2007, 08:32 AM~7991778
> *OH, IT WENT DOWN IN PORTLAND YESTERDAY.  IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE ALL THOSE HOPPERS IN MOSES LAKE IN 2 SUNDAYS.  HUGE PAYOUTS AND LOTS OF THINGS TO SEE.  TACO TRUCKS TOO.
> 
> THERES A CLASS FOR EVERY CAR.  THROPHIES THROUH THIRD IN EVERY CLASS AND A CASH PAYOUT ON BEST OF SHOWS.
> ...


BAD LUCK FOR MY KIDS FIRST HOPPER,TOO BAD THE BOLT ON THE BOTTOM A ARM SNAPED,,OR ELSE,,NEXT STOP,MOSES LAKE,,KEEP AN EYE ON THE PURO LOCOS HYDRO CREW! :biggrin: DONT FORGET THE KINGOF THE SWTCH EVENT!PURO LOCOS WILL BRING THE 2 BIG RADICAL CHEVYS(62" AND 64") AT THIS EVENT,,MAJOR INCHES EXPECTED!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GRUMPY- THANK YOU FOR YOUR INVITE, THESE CATS ARE WAY UP NORTH- BUT THEY ALWAYS COME DOWN 2 ALL THE SHOWS. LOWCOS CC SHOW DESERVES THE SAME


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Ill be there even if my bigbody is gone.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 28 2007, 04:35 PM~7994429
> *Ill be there even if my bigbody is gone.
> *


where is you're car gonna be?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

how much is entrance fee


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 28 2007, 08:58 PM~7995822
> *where is you're car gonna be?
> *


Sold


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*TODD CALLED THIS MORNING, SAID HES BRINGING A CAR FOR EVERY CLASS, THATS MY HOMEBOY, SEE YOU IN TOO WEEKS* :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

so wheres a good place 2 stay at??? good deals??


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

ROLLERZ WILL BE OUT THERE IN FULL FORCE :nicoderm:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 28 2007, 08:39 PM~7996797
> *TODD CALLED THIS MORNING, SAID HES BRINGING A CAR FOR EVERY CLASS, THATS MY HOMEBOY, SEE YOU IN TOO WEEKS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@May 28 2007, 09:42 PM~7996819
> *so wheres a good place 2 stay at???  good deals??
> *


WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE? TRY THE SHILO INN. THATS WHERE EVERYBODY IS STAYING


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THERE IS GONNA BE 20 HOPPERS AT THIS SHOW. INDIVIDUALS, MAJESTICS, PURO LOCOS, GOODFELLOWS, SOME LOWCOS CHIPPERS, SHOWTIME, AND MANY MORE. 
*$1000 PER CLASS*


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 28 2007, 09:39 PM~7996797
> *TODD CALLED THIS MORNING, SAID HES BRINGING A CAR FOR EVERY CLASS, THATS MY HOMEBOY, SEE YOU IN TOO WEEKS :biggrin:
> *


ALRIGHT!!! im sendin him home 2-0 2 losses in the nw


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

HOP AND SHOW CAR ENTRY FEE $35
SPECTATOR ENTRY FEE $10

TWO PEOPLE PER CAR ENTRY IS INCLUDED IN THE $35 AND A T-SHIRT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2007, 12:23 PM~6943138
> *LOWCOS CAR CLUB
> 2007 HOP CONTEST
> OFFICIAL RULES
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 29 2007, 08:19 AM~7999346
> *ALRIGHT!!! im sendin him home 2-0 2 losses in the nw
> *


its all good, itll be fun


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 29 2007, 09:20 AM~7999353
> *HOP AND SHOW CAR ENTRY FEE $35
> SPECTATOR ENTRY FEE $10
> 
> ...


HEY GRUMPY WITH MY PAID FEE,DO I GET THE GIRL YOU HAVE ON THE FLYER? :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

SO IF ANY ONE GETS STUCK WHAT HAPPENS? WHAT IF I FLIP MY CAR DOES THAT COUNT? hno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 29 2007, 09:48 AM~7999828
> *SO IF ANY ONE GETS STUCK WHAT HAPPENS? WHAT IF I FLIP MY CAR DOES THAT COUNT? hno:
> *


flipping is not stuck, lol it still came down, just hope they read the inches it does instead of running for cover :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

we got our rooms reserved.. see u all on that sat.. afternoon.. :cheesy:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 29 2007, 03:29 PM~8001294
> *we got our rooms reserved.. see u all on that sat.. afternoon.. :cheesy:
> *


where you staying at?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 29 2007, 09:24 AM~7999384
> *its all good, itll be fun
> *


YES IT WILL :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 29 2007, 02:31 PM~8001311
> *where you staying at?
> *


shilo inn :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 29 2007, 04:12 PM~8001594
> *shilo inn  :biggrin:
> *


dam you too hopfully it'll be full of low-lo's pm me the #


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

u got a pm homie..


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 29 2007, 10:46 AM~7999819
> *HEY GRUMPY WITH MY PAID FEE,DO I GET THE GIRL YOU HAVE ON THE FLYER? :biggrin:
> *


yes, if you can catch her. or better yet, if you can beat her single pump radical. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

REAL RIDERS BRING REAL SHIT - YOU GO LOWCOS!!!!!!!

U CANT MISS THIS ONE


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

hope i can make it!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 30 2007, 08:55 PM~8011536
> *hope i can make it!!!
> *


You better fucker. :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 29 2007, 10:20 AM~7999353
> *HOP AND SHOW CAR ENTRY FEE $35
> SPECTATOR ENTRY FEE $10
> 
> ...


what's the bigest size of the shirt?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SCHMEDIUM LOL


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 30 2007, 09:41 PM~8011825
> *SCHMEDIUM  LOL
> *


i hope not


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 30 2007, 08:41 PM~8011825
> *SCHMEDIUM  LOL
> *


xx schmedium


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 29 2007, 03:15 PM~8001619
> *dam you too hopfully it'll be full of low-lo's pm me the #
> *



LET ME GET THA NUMBER 2 HOMIE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 31 2007, 07:48 AM~8014094
> *xx schmedium
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 31 2007, 07:48 AM~8014094
> *xx schmedium
> *


good one :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin: that will work!!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

SHILO INN,..LOCKED IN!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

looks like shilo the place to be saturday nite.. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 31 2007, 04:37 PM~8017759
> *looks like shilo the place to be saturday nite..  :biggrin:
> *


the homeboy that's in our club who lives in moses has us all locked in for a cruise too. the shilo will be the shit though


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 31 2007, 06:14 PM~8018345
> *the homeboy that's in our club who lives in moses has us all locked in for a cruise too.  the shilo will be the shit though
> *


 :biggrin: sounds good..  i dont think moses lake is ready for next weekend.. :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 31 2007, 08:02 PM~8018715
> *:biggrin:  sounds good..  i dont think moses lake is ready for next weekend.. :0
> *


that's good hope fully we found another yakima


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 31 2007, 07:12 PM~8018777
> *that's good hope fully we found another yakima
> *


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@May 31 2007, 03:23 PM~8017705
> *SHILO INN,..LOCKED IN!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@May 31 2007, 04:23 PM~8017705
> *SHILO INN,..LOCKED IN!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: FORSURE


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

Should move hop what you brought to moseslake!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 31 2007, 07:12 PM~8018777
> *that's good hope fully we found another yakima
> *


in moses they don't care if you cruise. they're not trippin


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@May 31 2007, 04:23 PM~8017705
> *SHILO INN,..LOCKED IN!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats happenin grapevine


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Shillo has 24hr pool someone bring some butt naked hoes ill be there fri night getting and early start :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 1 2007, 09:36 AM~8022681
> *Shillo has 24hr pool someone bring some butt naked hoes ill be there fri night getting and early start :biggrin:
> *


well, if i just tell my wife that i'm going to get milk i could be there in an hour and a half to help with them butt nakeds but i think she might catch on. i better wait till sat. :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

heres the shirts


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 1 2007, 09:46 AM~8022757
> *well, if i just tell my wife that i'm going to get milk i could be there in an hour and a half to help with them butt nakeds but i think she might catch on.  i better wait till sat. :uh:
> *


LOL send some out ill keep them warm 4 you LOL


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

i think the baby factory said he was bringin them.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 1 2007, 09:53 AM~8022806
> *i think the baby factory said he was bringin them.
> *


Who that and who ever it is tell them to look me up with the ones that dont know the word NO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 1 2007, 08:59 AM~8022847
> *Who that and who ever it is tell them to look me up with the ones that dont know the word NO LOL :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT GONNA TRY AND LEAVE THA OLD LADY AT HOME :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 1 2007, 05:55 AM~8022393
> *whats happenin grapevine
> *


not much,..just get'n ready to check out, your show  see you soon homie,..


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

waddup grapester!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 1 2007, 09:59 AM~8022847
> *Who that and who ever it is tell them to look me up with the ones that dont know the word NO LOL :biggrin:
> *


nick is the baby factory


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cant wait!!!!!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 1 2007, 04:14 PM~8025773
> *waddup grapester!!!
> *


,...try'n to get shit dun,..lol,..sup wit you??


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

its' almost time to hop! puro locos gots the battery's charging and i think el chingon is getting his head waxed too :biggrin: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 1 2007, 07:50 PM~8025947
> *cant wait!!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jun 1 2007, 06:56 PM~8025970
> *,...try'n to get shit dun,..lol,..sup wit you??
> *


U KNOW BRO JUST TRYING TO STAY *ALIVE* IN THIS LOWRID'N SHIT.

BE SURE TO COME BY THE BOOTH BIG HOMIE. I LOVE THE EVERGREEN STATE!!
YOUALL MAKE ME FEEL AT HOME :biggrin: 


GRUMPY GOT ALL YOUR FLYERS PASSED DOG  SHITS GUNNA BE STABBIN!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 1 2007, 07:34 PM~8025857
> *nick is the baby factory
> *


OH ya DUH fucking double trouble times 2 WOW


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 1 2007, 10:37 PM~8026887
> *OH ya DUH fucking double trouble times 2 WOW
> *


yeah, you of all people should have realized that.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 1 2007, 10:30 PM~8026853
> *U KNOW BRO JUST TRYING TO STAY ALIVE IN THIS LOWRID'N SHIT.
> 
> BE SURE TO COME BY THE BOOTH BIG HOMIE. I LOVE THE EVERGREEN STATE!!
> ...


yeah boy.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 2 2007, 01:28 PM~8028952
> *yeah, you of all people should have realized that.
> *


LOL if it wasnt for his kids i would have thought he was still a wirgin LOL :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 2 2007, 01:51 PM~8029019
> *LOL if it wasnt for his kids i would have thought he was still a wirgin LOL :biggrin:
> *


WHATS A WIRGIN?

SEE THE NEW NW CLUB CD TOPIC ON SHOWS AND EVENTS. IT'S ALL ABOUT THE NORTHWEST.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

one week till the show.. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 3 2007, 08:35 AM~8032368
> *one week till the show.. :biggrin:
> *


IT'S GONNA BE A SHORT WEEK. GETTING EVERYTHING PUT TOGETHER IS LIKE ANOTHER JOB.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 3 2007, 12:07 PM~8032820
> *IT'S GONNA BE A SHORT WEEK.  GETTING EVERYTHING PUT TOGETHER IS LIKE ANOTHER JOB.
> *


do it bigg dogg cause we comin to party with you guys!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THE SHILO WILL BE THE SPOT TO KICK IT


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 3 2007, 11:18 AM~8032863
> *THE SHILO WILL BE THE SPOT TO KICK IT
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 3 2007, 11:28 AM~8032894
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 3 2007, 09:56 PM~6897161
> *there are quite a few hotels but the shilo is probably the best one. 400 rooms
> *


 :0 nw riders going to fill this mofo.. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 3 2007, 04:12 PM~8033972
> *:0 nw riders going to fill this mofo.. :biggrin:
> *


YEA YEA


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 2 2007, 06:13 PM~8029935
> *WHATS A WIRGIN?
> 
> SEE THE NEW NW CLUB CD TOPIC ON SHOWS AND EVENTS.  IT'S ALL ABOUT THE NORTHWEST.
> *


Mexican for VIRGIN LOL :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

OH

R U AT THE SHILO TOO BIG TONE


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

damn where the shilo inn at since everyone gonna kick it there


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 3 2007, 06:35 PM~8034821
> *OH
> 
> R U AT THE SHILO TOO BIG TONE
> *


You know it fri thru mon  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS ON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait TTT 4 another NW production! ! !


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

It's role call time who's goin and who do you know thats goin!!!!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

:wave: savage will be there.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 4 2007, 12:48 PM~8039502
> *It's role call time who's goin and who do you know thats goin!!!!
> *


Contagious will be there for sure.. be rollin in sat. afternoon.. :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

Chino cochino will be out there con los Rollerz uffin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jun 4 2007, 03:19 PM~8041518
> *Chino cochino will be out there con los Rollerz uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: see you ther little homie


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

25 LOWCOS WILL B THERE :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

SHOULD BE ABOUT 10 OR MORE ROLLERZ IN THE HOUSE :nicoderm:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jun 4 2007, 07:41 PM~8042045
> *SHOULD BE ABOUT 10 OR MORE ROLLERZ IN THE HOUSE :nicoderm:
> *


NICE TO HEAR IT. ANYONE GOING TO THE SHOW/EVENT IN OREGON THE NIGHT BEFORE. IF SO TRY NOT TO BREAK ANYTHING BEFORE SUNDAY. THAT'S WHEN THE NW DECIDES IF THERE WILL BE A MOSES 2008.

I REALLY ENJOYED THE TURNOUT AT THE INDIVIDUALS SHOW. THEY HAD LOTS OF HOPPERS. NO DRAMA AND PLENTY OF ACTION. HOPE IT WORKS THAT WELL FOR MOSES LAKE.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 4 2007, 07:45 PM~8042080
> *NICE TO HEAR IT.  ANYONE GOING TO THE SHOW/EVENT IN OREGON THE NIGHT BEFORE.  IF SO TRY NOT TO BREAK ANYTHING BEFORE SUNDAY.  THAT'S WHEN THE NW DECIDES IF THERE WILL BE A MOSES 2008.
> 
> I REALLY ENJOYED THE TURNOUT AT THE INDIVIDUALS SHOW.  THEY HAD LOTS OF HOPPERS.  NO DRAMA AND PLENTY OF ACTION.  HOPE IT WORKS THAT WELL FOR MOSES LAKE.
> *


WE ARE BRINGING 2 OR 3 HOPPERS,,I WISH WE HAD A WAY TO BRING ALL OF THEM( 9 HOPPERS) BUT IT GETS KINDA SPENDY!UNLESS YOU SEND US A 7 CAR TRANSPORTER WE CAN BRING ALL! :biggrin: BY THE WAY,DAMN SHILO IN DOESNT ANSWER MY CALLS,HOW IN THA HECK IM GONNA RESERVE A ROOM!??? :uh:


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

I need directions to the show from Vancouver Canada. We'll probably be comming down the I-5 or the 405. What is the fastest way to the show?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 4 2007, 10:54 PM~8043123
> *WE ARE BRINGING 2 OR 3 HOPPERS,,I WISH WE HAD A WAY TO BRING ALL OF THEM( 9 HOPPERS) BUT IT GETS KINDA SPENDY!UNLESS YOU SEND US  A 7 CAR TRANSPORTER WE CAN BRING ALL! :biggrin: BY THE WAY,DAMN SHILO IN DOESNT ANSWER MY CALLS,HOW IN THA HECK IM GONNA RESERVE A ROOM!??? :uh:
> *


i'am going to stay at motel 6 but if you shilo to ansew can you get me a room too


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Is there gonna be a donk class, I just bought this bitch


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 5 2007, 12:18 AM~8043754
> *Is there gonna be a donk class, I just bought this bitch
> 
> 
> ...


DONK09RIDER????? :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Jun 4 2007, 09:02 PM~8043185
> *I need directions to the show from Vancouver Canada. We'll probably be comming down the I-5 or the 405. What is the fastest way to the show?
> *


down I-5 to 405 and then to I-90 i think :dunno:


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jun 5 2007, 01:39 AM~8043795
> *down I-5 to 405 and then to I-90 i think :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 4 2007, 09:54 PM~8043123
> *WE ARE BRINGING 2 OR 3 HOPPERS,,I WISH WE HAD A WAY TO BRING ALL OF THEM( 9 HOPPERS) BUT IT GETS KINDA SPENDY!UNLESS YOU SEND US  A 7 CAR TRANSPORTER WE CAN BRING ALL! :biggrin: BY THE WAY,DAMN SHILO IN DOESNT ANSWER MY CALLS,HOW IN THA HECK IM GONNA RESERVE A ROOM!??? :uh:
> *


Hotel: (509) 765-9317
Fax: (509) 765-5058
Reservations: (800) 222-2244

call the res. #, i got right thru..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Online reservation for: 
Shilo Inn Moses Lake 
(Click on link to see Hotel Details) 


Arriving: Saturday, June 09, 2007
Departing: Sunday, June 10, 2007 
1 Night with 1 Adult 
Rates quoted are per night unless stated otherwise.


Sorry, the hotel may have reached full occupancy on one or more of the requested dates. Please contact the hotel directly at (509) 765-9317 to make this reservation.


damn might be already full.. :0 :angry:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

FUCK!!!IS ALL PACKED,,GIMME MORE NUMBERS FOR OTHER PLACES!!IT SOUNDS SHILO INN IS ONLY ABOUT 50 ROOMS :biggrin: OHH WELL MOTEL 6 HERE WE COME!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 5 2007, 12:18 AM~8043754
> *Is there gonna be a donk class, I just bought this bitch
> 
> 
> ...


PURO LOCOS SHOW IS HAVING A CLASS FOR DONKEYS!!I MEAN DONKS HEHEHE


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

super


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 5 2007, 01:23 AM~8043766
> *DONK09RIDER????? :biggrin:
> *


say it ai'nt so, maybe he got it at a good deal :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 5 2007, 08:57 AM~8044575
> *FUCK!!!IS ALL PACKED,,GIMME MORE NUMBERS FOR OTHER PLACES!!IT SOUNDS SHILO INN IS ONLY ABOUT 50 ROOMS :biggrin: OHH WELL MOTEL 6 HERE WE COME!!
> *


motel 6 509-766-0250


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SO YOU ALL SOOOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TONY U BRINGING CASPER WITH YOU? :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 5 2007, 01:28 PM~8046532
> *SO YOU ALL SOOOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> TONY U BRINGING CASPER WITH YOU? :0
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 5 2007, 12:40 PM~8045960
> *say it ai'nt so, maybe he got it at a good deal :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 5 2007, 07:31 PM~8049240
> *
> *


Can i take it in the dunes :biggrin: DONK09RIDER


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 5 2007, 08:32 PM~8049256
> *Can i take it in the dunes :biggrin: DONK09RIDER
> *


Ya, only if I can borrow one of your 10 rags :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

you would look good it that jason!!! lol,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 5 2007, 07:34 PM~8049270
> *Ya, only if I can borrow one of your 10 rags :biggrin:
> *


You got DONKORAG


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 5 2007, 08:44 PM~8049323
> *you would look good it that jason!!! lol,
> *


Im come out smashing on all big rim cars.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

who members the spokane show :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 5 2007, 09:24 PM~8049636
> *who members the spokane show :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Me


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 5 2007, 07:25 PM~8049643
> *Me
> *


burrito eating contest :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 5 2007, 09:28 PM~8049666
> *burrito eating contest :biggrin:
> *


I cant eat fast


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 5 2007, 08:24 PM~8049636
> *who members the spokane show :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 5 2007, 02:28 PM~8046532
> *SO YOU ALL SOOOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> TONY U BRINGING CASPER WITH YOU? :0
> *


my daughter or big Casper?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 5 2007, 02:28 PM~8046532
> *SO YOU ALL SOOOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> TONY U BRINGING CASPER WITH YOU? :0
> *


my daughter or big Casper?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 6 2007, 07:22 AM~8052017
> *:uh:
> *


kick rocks fat boy


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

what's up big nick!? hey when's vol. 4 coming out and when you guys want to finish putting together the site? all i need is pics and video clips...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 6 2007, 08:45 AM~8052153
> *kick rocks fat boy
> *


OK THIN BOY


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 9 2007, 12:23 PM~6943138
> *LOWCOS CAR CLUB
> 2007 HOP CONTEST
> OFFICIAL RULES
> ...


*PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU ARE WITHIN THE GUIDELINES SO YOU DON'T DRIVE A LONG WAY AND NOT KNOW THE RULES. WE WILL BE CHECKING ALL CARS. NO ONE WILL GET SPECIAL TREATMENT. BUT WE WILL NOT BE RULING ON THIS STUFF WITH AN IRON FIST. MEANING, WE ALL WANT TO HAVE FUN SO LETS SHOW THE SPECTATORS SOMETHIN*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 6 2007, 08:02 AM~8052270
> *what's up big nick!? hey when's vol. 4 coming out and when you guys want to finish putting together the site? all i need is pics and video clips...
> *


whats up homie, you know i been slacking on this video :biggrin: ill text you in a minute dog :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 6 2007, 09:39 AM~8052511
> *whats up homie, you know i been slacking on this video :biggrin:  ill text you in a minute dog :biggrin:
> *


YOU'RE BUYING


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 6 2007, 09:32 AM~8052858
> *YOU'RE BUYING
> *


Wey, Big Fat Dumg Black Nerd, said one day "lets go to walmart, I need socks" and I said YOUR BUYING :0 got me some free socks :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 6 2007, 10:38 AM~8052888
> *Wey, Big Fat Dumg Black Nerd, said one day "lets go to walmart, I need socks" and I said YOUR BUYING :0  got me some free socks :biggrin:
> *











I'M BUYING


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 6 2007, 09:47 AM~8052946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So hows that Radical Impala hopper you building coming along?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 6 2007, 11:27 AM~8053202
> *So hows that Radical Impala hopper you building coming along?
> *


DIK! :machinegun:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 6 2007, 10:28 AM~8053208
> *DIK! :machinegun:
> *











ACKEY BRAKEY :uh:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

yo whos taking care of the food ???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 6 2007, 10:59 AM~8053382
> *yo whos taking care of the food ???
> *


TACOS EL REY, GOOD STUFF, MYSTERIOUS MEAT, BUT GOOD STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

i hope so last taco truck i went to gave me the beegees and had mudbutt all that night


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 6 2007, 02:45 PM~8054528
> *i hope so last taco truck i went to gave me the beegees and had mudbutt all that night
> *


THIS IS GREAT FOOD. THEY HAVE DONE OUR SPOKANE SHOWS FOR YEARS.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 6 2007, 02:01 PM~8054615
> *THIS IS GREAT FOOD.  THEY HAVE DONE OUR SPOKANE SHOWS FOR YEARS.
> *


YES GOOD FOOD, NO BUBBLE GUTTS


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 6 2007, 03:31 PM~8054850
> *YES GOOD FOOD, NO BUBBLE GUTTS
> *


YOU ARE A BUBBLE GUT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 6 2007, 02:45 PM~8054959
> *YOU ARE A BUBBLE GUT
> *


what kansas city?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 17 2006, 08:40 PM~5991257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2006, 10:20 AM~5980129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

move the star out the damn way hahaha oh what up with that kansas city bullshit?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 6 2007, 04:11 PM~8055454
> *move the star out the damn way hahaha oh what up with that kansas city bullshit?
> *


NO ONE FROM KANSAS CITY LIKES GRUMPY :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 6 2007, 09:16 AM~8052372
> *PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU ARE WITHIN THE GUIDELINES SO YOU DON'T DRIVE A LONG WAY AND NOT KNOW THE RULES.  WE WILL BE CHECKING ALL CARS.  NO ONE WILL GET SPECIAL TREATMENT.  BUT WE WILL NOT BE RULING ON THIS STUFF WITH AN IRON FIST.  MEANING, WE ALL WANT TO HAVE FUN SO LETS SHOW THE SPECTATORS SOMETHING
> *



THERE HAS BEEN A FEW ADDITIONS/MODIFICATIONS TO THE RULES. IT HAS BEEN BROUGHT TO OUR ATTENTION THAT WE SKIPPED A FEW STEPS BUT ALL IS CORRECT NOW AND ALL COMPETITIRS WILL RECEIVE A COPY AT THE GATE. THANK YOU


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

nick, i thought you were streetstars, not assholestards dvd


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 7 2007, 07:46 AM~8058767
> *nick, i thought you were streetstars, not assholestards dvd
> *


STILL HAVENT FOUND A ROOM WHERE TO STAY,,HEY LOWCOS CAN I STAY WITH ANY OF YOU DUDES SISTERS??? :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 6 2007, 04:48 PM~8055333
> *
> *


I CAN SMELL THAT STINKY PUSSY ALL THE WAY HERE!!!SNIFF,,SNIFF,,AHHHH RICO!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 7 2007, 06:52 AM~8058789
> *STILL HAVENT FOUND A ROOM WHERE TO STAY,,HEY LOWCOS CAN I STAY WITH ANY OF YOU DUDES SISTERS??? :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 7 2007, 06:46 AM~8058767
> *nick, i thought you were streetstars, not assholestards dvd
> *


you know you like em, you sniffed the seats in your car :0


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 7 2007, 07:54 AM~8058797
> *I CAN SMELL THAT STINKY PUSSY ALL THE WAY HERE!!!SNIFF,,SNIFF,,AHHHH RICO!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

3 MORE DAYZ :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 7 2007, 09:53 AM~8059551
> *you know you like em, you sniffed the seats in your car :0
> *


so


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 7 2007, 05:57 PM~8062559
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
boobies :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 7 2007, 08:30 PM~8063398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uhhONE OF THESE BITCHES LOOK LIKE A DUDE WITH BUBBIES! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

OOOH


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin: so whats the plan saturday nite?? cruise? clubbin? a lil of both :biggrin: does moses lake even have a club???


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

i heard the weather is gonna be shit tell me this isnt true


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 7 2007, 11:26 PM~8064491
> *i heard the weather is gonna be shit tell me this isnt true
> *


 :twak: man u need to quit with that shit.. :angry:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

haha im just saying what i heard threw the grape vine


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

weather going to be good. 
http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USWA0285?from=search


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 7 2007, 11:42 PM~8064547
> *weather going to be good.
> http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USWA0285?from=search
> 
> *


I hope so im here already HA HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Just got back from the pool( i mean bath tub fucker was small)


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

hahahahaha


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 8 2007, 02:41 AM~8064781
> *I hope so im here already HA HA HA :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 7 2007, 11:42 PM~8064547
> *weather going to be good.
> http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USWA0285?from=search
> 
> *


YEAH. MID 70'S AND PARTLY CLOUDY. I'M OK WITH THAT. IT SOUNDS PERFECT. IT'S BETTER THAN 100 AND ON THE BLACKTOP.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 8 2007, 07:13 AM~8065511
> *YEAH. MID 70'S AND PARTLY CLOUDY.  I'M OK WITH THAT.  IT SOUNDS PERFECT.  IT'S BETTER THAN 100 AND ON THE BLACKTOP.
> *


cause your fat ass be sweatin :uh:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

i'll be there sunday


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

i just pray for no fuckin rain now u all best pray 2


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 8 2007, 04:20 AM~8064812
> *Just got back from the pool( i mean bath tub fucker was small)
> *


you are the bigest b/ser on lil you ain't out of bed yet (lol) tell
the
truth


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 8 2007, 11:28 AM~8066597
> *you are the bigest b/ser on lil you ain't out of bed yet (lol)                                      tell
> the
> truth
> *


You just check your voicemail and bring me them panels


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:roflmao: roll out tomorrow uffin: where's everyone gonna be at tomorrow afternoon/night?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jun 8 2007, 11:45 AM~8066707
> *:roflmao: roll out tomorrow uffin: where's everyone gonna be at tomorrow afternoon/night?
> *


The dunes or shilHO in  :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 8 2007, 11:55 AM~8066759
> *The dunes or shilHO in   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i havent been down to the dunes for a couple years now.. use to go all the time..


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 8 2007, 12:37 PM~8066648
> *You just check your voicemail and bring me them panels
> *


ya i'll see you on monday


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 7 2007, 11:22 PM~8064476
> *:biggrin: so whats the plan saturday nite?? cruise? clubbin? a lil of both  :biggrin: does moses lake even have a club???
> *


X2.......... I heard there is a spot called Micheals on the lake??


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

40% chance of rain sunday :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 8 2007, 01:10 PM~8067239
> *ya i'll see you on monday
> *


You gunna be up north???


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

MICHAELS ON THE LAKE IS A CLUB AND IT'S TIGHT. MOSES AIN'T GONNA BELEIVE THE MONEY WE'RE ALL GONNA SPEND THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 8 2007, 04:11 PM~8068215
> *40% chance of rain sunday  :angry:
> *


TRIPPIN


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

damn man anyone got a motor for a pump in the tricitys


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 8 2007, 04:45 PM~8068410
> *TRIPPIN
> *


Sunday, Jun 10
High: 80 °F RealFeel®: 79 °F
Mostly cloudy and breezySunday Night, Jun 10
Low: 51 °F RealFeel®: 44 °F
Mainly clear


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

ttt for a clear day


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 8 2007, 04:51 PM~8068447
> *ttt for a clear day
> *


YES FOR THAT


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

Saturday 9 

Cloudy
Cloudy High
79°F
Low
55°F
Precip: 10%

Wind: SW
at 11 mph
UV Index: 3 Moderate
Humidity: 38%

Sunrise: 5:02 AM
Sunset: 8:51 PM

close close
details details
Cloudy skies. High 79F. Winds SW at 10 to 15 mph.

Sunday 10 

Showers
Showers High
76°F
Low
48°F
Precip: 40%

Wind: SW
at 12 mph
UV Index: 6 High
Humidity: 51%

Sunrise: 5:02 AM
Sunset: 8:52 PM

Showers possible. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the upper 40s.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 8 2007, 05:39 PM~8068669
> *Saturday    9
> 
> Cloudy
> ...


I GUESS IT DEPENDS ON THE WEATHERMAN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YA NEVER KNOW TILL THE DAY IT HAPPENS- WHO CARES RAIN DONT HURT!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Where's everyone postin up on Saturday night? Where's the cruisin at? The only time I go to Moses is for the dunes.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

see ya'll soon


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Man no bullshit there are HOES everywhere at walmart went the to get some stuuf and fucking hoes where all over the damn place i told hella of them about the show told them all to bring there friends :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

tell them ho's about the bikini contest :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 8 2007, 08:57 PM~8069637
> *tell them ho's about the bikini contest :biggrin:
> *


I told one she had HUUGGGGEEE TITTTTTSSSSSSS doubt she will show but u never know LOL


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Contagious is ready.. leavin tommorrow.. see u all at the shilo..


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 8 2007, 07:21 PM~8069105
> *Where's everyone postin up on Saturday night?  Where's the cruisin at?  The only time I go to Moses is for the dunes.
> *


Anyone?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

ok so now i dont think its the motor hahaha


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 9 2007, 12:23 AM~8070543
> *Anyone?
> *


what are the dunes?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 9 2007, 01:18 AM~8070672
> *what are the dunes?
> *


Moses Lake sand dunes... ORV park. For dirt bikes, ATVs, and 4x4s.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 8 2007, 04:45 PM~8068406
> *MICHAELS ON THE LAKE IS A CLUB AND IT'S TIGHT.  MOSES AIN'T GONNA BELEIVE THE MONEY WE'RE ALL GONNA SPEND THIS WEEKEND.
> *


They where closed tonight we went by there but we hit up the bowling alley/casino it was pretty coo spot good music cards ladies u know


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 9 2007, 01:39 AM~8070776
> *They where closed tonight we went by there but we hit up the bowling alley/casino it was pretty coo spot good music cards ladies u know
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 9 2007, 01:21 AM~8070677
> *Moses Lake sand dunes...  ORV park.  For dirt bikes, ATVs, and 4x4s.
> *



and naked bitches... :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LOWCOS WILL BE IN TOWN AT 2 PM. WE WILL BE AT THE FAIRGROUNDS AT 4 PM SETTING UP. COME BY AND CHECK US OUT IF YOU WANNA. WE WILL HIT THE SHILO AFTER THAT AND DECIDE WHAT WE ALL ARE GONNA DO. SEE YOU IN A COUPLA HOURS.  SAVE SOME HOES FOR MY WIFE BIG TONE.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

sounds good grumpy.. we should be rollin in around 4 or so..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

SEE YOU IN A MINUTE.


----------



## Battle Cry (May 4, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY - Yakima - Spokane - Seattle - Bellingham show some lowrider luv.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Battle Cry_@Jun 9 2007, 08:29 AM~8071342
> *ROLLERZ ONLY - Yakima - Spokane - Seattle - Bellingham show some lowrider luv.
> *


WE'LL SEE YOU THERE ROLLERZ


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 9 2007, 08:07 AM~8071281
> *SEE YOU IN A MINUTE.
> *


for sure just takin care of some last min. details.. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CHRONICLES WILL BE THERE AROUND 7 OR 8

HIT ME UP-----503 319 3236


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 9 2007, 07:59 AM~8071252
> *LOWCOS WILL BE IN TOWN AT 2 PM.  WE WILL BE AT THE FAIRGROUNDS AT 4 PM SETTING UP.  COME BY AND CHECK US OUT IF YOU WANNA.  WE WILL HIT THE SHILO AFTER THAT AND DECIDE WHAT WE ALL ARE GONNA DO.  SEE YOU IN A COUPLA HOURS.  SAVE SOME HOES FOR MY WIFE BIG TONE.
> *


I was hoping she would throw some my way LOL


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 9 2007, 08:59 AM~8071252
> *LOWCOS WILL BE IN TOWN AT 2 PM.  WE WILL BE AT THE FAIRGROUNDS AT 4 PM SETTING UP.  COME BY AND CHECK US OUT IF YOU WANNA.  WE WILL HIT THE SHILO AFTER THAT AND DECIDE WHAT WE ALL ARE GONNA DO.  SEE YOU IN A COUPLA HOURS.  SAVE SOME HOES FOR MY WIFE BIG TONE.
> *


Oh Shit


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 9 2007, 03:20 AM~8070829
> *:uh:
> *


I just saw the waitress from last night she said you dicked her down this morning better than any other little dick mexican she has ever had :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 9 2007, 01:20 PM~8072153
> *I just saw the waitress from last night she said you dicked her down this morning better than any other little dick mexican she has ever had :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 9 2007, 05:52 AM~8070979
> *and naked bitches... :biggrin:
> *


Like mad!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn the show's today already... I better get to sleep.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

post plenty of pics for the homies that cant make it please..... 


i really wanted to come to this one yall,but keepin my home comes first....


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 10 2007, 04:06 AM~8075215
> *post plenty of pics for the homies that cant make it please.....
> i really wanted to come to this one yall,but keepin my home comes first....
> *



dont worry i get pics...im leavin in a few minutes


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

Iam out, had to rent a car two!fuel pumps out on the daily!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Good show thank LOWCO'S next time more of the NW need to come out


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 10 2007, 09:07 PM~8078145
> *Good show thank LOWCO'S next time more of the NW need to come out
> *


 :0 :0 SO WHO WON??


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

here some teaser pics i post up more tommor or the next day...


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

any more homie?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

kinda sucked with out the wet t-shirt contest


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I took well over 100 pics. I'll post them up in a bit.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 10 2007, 08:13 PM~8079433
> *I took well over 100 pics.  I'll post them up in a bit.
> *


coo homie.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jun 10 2007, 09:14 PM~8079443
> *coo homie.
> *


I'm puttin them on my PhotoBucket account... 20 images at a time... It's takin awhile.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 10 2007, 08:16 PM~8079463
> *I'm puttin them on my PhotoBucket account... 20 images at a time...  It's takin awhile.
> *


haha its all good homie. i got time. :biggrin: wish i coulda made it out.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm adding them here.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8079610

Give me an hour or so, they'll all be up.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*JUST GOT BACK INTO SOGGY P-TOWN

THANK YOU LOWCOS C.C. 
ESPECIALLY- GRUMP, MRS. GRUMP TOOTH & IAN
FOR HAVING THE CHRONICLES AT YOUR SHOW TO HELP REP THE WESTCOAST LOW RIDER SCENE!!

THANKS FOR EVERYONE WHO CAMES BY THE BOOTH. THE RAFFLED OFF DVDS WHERE OUR DVDS - SO WHOEVER GOTTEM HOPE U ENJOY THEM  

ITS SO NICE TO SEE EVERYONE HAVIN A GOOD TIME. R.O., CONTAG509, SHOWTIME, GOODFELLAS,BLVD, LEGACY, PUROS LOCO, UNITY,LAYINLOW- THE LIST GOES ON THANKS 4 YOUR GREAT FEEDBACK~~~~MUCH LOVE RIDERS!!!!

GREAT CHOPPIN IT UP WITH EVERYONE. OH YAHH NICE HOP TOO!!!!!!! *


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 10 2007, 10:14 PM~8079874
> *JUST GOT BACK INTO SOGGY P-TOWN
> 
> THANK YOU LOWCOS C.C.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

cool show uffin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 10 2007, 06:07 PM~8078145
> *Good show thank LOWCO'S next time more of the NW need to come out
> *


 x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Great show!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Contagious would like to thank Grumpy and the rest of the Lowcos crew, great show for the 1st one in Moses, we had fun, Lookin forward to doin it again.. :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: olskoolkaddy, UNDERAGEIMP, legacy87mc

sup Chino. u should have stayed and kicked it man.. we did it till the sun came up..


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 10 2007, 10:06 PM~8080145
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: olskoolkaddy, UNDERAGEIMP, legacy87mc
> 
> ...


hahaha shit i think i went to sleep at 4, you folks are crazy hahaha. we did that shit last year in yakima and chehailis, but i had to get sleep this show, can't drive 2 1/2 hours on no sleep. you folks coming out to victory outreach?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

wheres that going down at??


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

hahaha ill post pics up later
ill have too download them......


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy+Jun 10 2007, 10:18 PM~8080211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


andale guey!!!










please? :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

im going to post the pics i took tommorrow.. got some street action, over 100 pics from the show, also got some good hop pics..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 11 2007, 12:25 AM~8080246
> *im going to post the pics i took tommorrow.. got some street action, over 100 pics from the show, also got some good hop pics..
> *


Dont tease I missed the cruising. :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 10 2007, 11:25 PM~8080246
> *im going to post the pics i took tommorrow.. got some street action, over 100 pics from the show, also got some good hop pics..
> *


What're you tryin to get at? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

i got over 500 N VIDEO


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 10 2007, 11:26 PM~8080252
> *Dont tease I missed the cruising. :biggrin:
> *


id post them now but left my digi in the truck at the shop.. new camera too.. very clear pics..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 10 2007, 11:26 PM~8080254
> *What're you tryin to get at?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u got some good ones homie from where u were,, i was takin pics from the other side showin the bumpers hittin..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Jun 10 2007, 11:27 PM~8080255
> *i got over 500 N VIDEO
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Jun 10 2007, 10:27 PM~8080255
> *i got over 500 N VIDEO
> *


 :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 10 2007, 11:31 PM~8080273
> *u got some good ones homie from where u were,, i was takin pics from the other side showin the bumpers hittin..
> *


Yeah I was in a shit ass spot... I was tryin to get them on video... but at the same time I kept running out of memory so I'd have to go back and delete a bunch of pics. It was a bitch but I got the job done.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 10 2007, 11:35 PM~8080299
> *Yeah I was in a shit ass spot...  I was tryin to get them on video... but at the same time I kept running out of memory so I'd have to go back and delete a bunch of pics.  It was a bitch but I got the job done.
> *


 :thumbsup: they still look good especially the videos..


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 10 2007, 11:38 PM~8080304
> *:thumbsup: they still look good especially the videos..
> *


Thanks man... That's the first time I did the video thing.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 10 2007, 11:35 PM~8080299
> *Yeah I was in a shit ass spot...  I was tryin to get them on video... but at the same time I kept running out of memory so I'd have to go back and delete a bunch of pics.  It was a bitch but I got the job done.
> *


u get any pics of the front of my car?? i didnt get any of mine today..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 10 2007, 11:39 PM~8080309
> *Thanks man...  That's the first time I did the video thing.
> *


shit i had a hard time just takin pics more or less a video.. i was going on very lil sleep.. :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 10 2007, 11:40 PM~8080310
> *u get any pics of the front of my car?? i didnt get any of mine today..
> *


I don't think I do man.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 10 2007, 11:48 PM~8080332
> *I don't think I do man.
> *


thats cool man i know my homies got me some.. did a lil upgrade to it.. :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 10 2007, 11:50 PM~8080339
> *thats cool man i know my homies got me some.. did a lil upgrade to it.. :biggrin:
> *


Next time I'll get some.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

PURO LOCOS GIVES PROPS TO LOWCOS AND STREETSTARZ,TOO BAD FOR THE SECOND TIME THIS YEAR ONE OF THE CARS DIDNT WORK THE WAY IT SUPOSSED,,BUT LOOKING FOWARD TO SUPPORT MORE SHOWS WITH OUR HOPPERS!ATTENTION ALL LO-LOS,,WE NEED TO SUPPORT OTHER CAR CLUBS SHOWS,,DONT LET THIS LOWRIDER SCENE BE VANISHED,,SHOW OR HOP IT WILL BE NICE FOR THE SHOWS.. :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jun 10 2007, 11:13 PM~8080183
> *hahaha shit i think i went to sleep at 4, you folks are crazy hahaha.  we did that shit last year in yakima and chehailis, but i had to get sleep this show, can't drive 2 1/2 hours on no sleep.  you folks coming out to victory outreach?
> *


that was a rememberable show.......

chino passed out and we was still kickin it in the parkin lot till like 3:30/4:00 am and then was up early enough to get ready for the show and be like the first there.. :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

ahhh that was a sweet story vengence.. :roflmao: sounded like last nite though he cut out early left us out in the lot fillin someones truck with empty bottles..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 11 2007, 12:18 AM~8080460
> *ahhh that was a sweet story vengence..  :roflmao: sounded like last nite though he cut out early left us out in the lot fillin someones truck with empty bottles..
> *


prolly a good thing i didnt come out too....

i woulda had to make sure we had more than enough to keep us drinkin into the next day with ease.....

that was last years chehalis on blues first road trip...and so far only out of county..


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin: NICE Pictures!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 10 2007, 11:18 PM~8080460
> *ahhh that was a sweet story vengence..  :roflmao: sounded like last nite though he cut out early left us out in the lot fillin someones truck with empty bottles..
> *


:roflmao::roflmao: fuckers thought I was drinking root beer :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT. WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND SAW LOTS OF NICE VEHICLES. THE LOCATION WAS GREAT AND THE PEOPLE WERE FREINDLY. 

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THAT PUTTING OUT $1000 FOR THE HOP DIDN'T GET THE 20 HOPPERS THAT SAID THEY WERE ON THE WAY, TO THE SHOW. THAT'S LIFE. 

I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK ALL THE MUSICAL TALENT THAT CAME OUT.
WE HAD SOME GREAT PERFORMANCES.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 11 2007, 08:48 AM~8081855
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT.  WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND SAW LOTS OF NICE VEHICLES.  THE LOCATION WAS GREAT AND THE PEOPLE WERE FREINDLY.
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THAT PUTTING OUT $1000 FOR THE HOP DIDN'T GET THE 20 HOPPERS THAT SAID THEY WERE ON THE WAY, TO THE SHOW.  THAT'S LIFE.
> ...


cool show :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 11 2007, 01:09 AM~8080426
> *PURO LOCOS GIVES PROPS TO LOWCOS AND STREETSTARZ,TOO BAD FOR THE SECOND TIME THIS YEAR ONE OF THE CARS DIDNT WORK THE WAY IT SUPOSSED,,BUT LOOKING FOWARD TO SUPPORT MORE SHOWS WITH OUR HOPPERS!ATTENTION ALL LO-LOS,,WE NEED TO SUPPORT OTHER CAR CLUBS SHOWS,,DONT LET THIS  LOWRIDER SCENE BE VANISHED,,SHOW OR HOP IT WILL BE NICE FOR THE SHOWS.. :thumbsup:
> *


this is true :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

heres us gettin ready to leave yaks..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

UCE lookin good like always..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Tooth sellin that new LOWCOS mix cd.. :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Rollerz Only showin strong..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

i'll post up more after i get off work..


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jun 11 2007, 12:13 AM~8080183
> *hahaha shit i think i went to sleep at 4, you folks are crazy hahaha.  we did that shit last year in yakima and chehailis, but i had to get sleep this show, can't drive 2 1/2 hours on no sleep.  you folks coming out to victory outreach?
> *


you cool chino and westsiderain206 hung in there like G'ssss lol. :biggrin: 








forgot to tell you guys that!!!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

yes. Contagious definetly would like to Thank all the Lowcos and Nick from Streetstars for the invatation to moses lake we had a great time and would do it all over again.  nothin but LOVE for the Northwest .


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jun 10 2007, 11:26 PM~8079943
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you still alive!lol. :biggrin: stay up player!


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

ROLLERZ ONLY BABY..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice photos guys.

CLICK here to see all 40+ photos from the car show!
































































So CLICK here to see all 40+ photos from the car show!


Thanks to Streetstars and Lowcos for supporting us! Thanks guys! I would like to saw what up to everybody if I didnt get to say hi at the show. It was a busy day and a LONG drive home.

Glad we made it out to this show and will be coming next year if there is another!


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

nice pics cholo..


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i went to the show took a few pics, ill post up some vids of the hop they take a long time to host thought.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOVE MY ROLLERZ------ REPPN LIKE CHAMPS!!!!! THE PIC WITH THE HOMIES ROLLIN WITH THE PLAQUE W/ THE CHRONICLES STICKER - MUCH LUV... THANKS MY NEW BACKGROUND ON MY DESKTOP HAHA!! & FOR HAVIN MY BIZZZAAACCKK !! JR RAY AND CREW GREAT TIMES HOMIES


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

thanks ...if thats ur com background then ima have to charge u .25 cents... :biggrin: ask mr.joker...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

HEY GRUMPY ,,IM STILL WAITING FOR MY BURRITO


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 11 2007, 09:29 PM~8087003
> *HEY GRUMPY ,,IM STILL WAITING FOR MY BURRITO
> *



that's the spokane show. i promise you won't win. you can't eat 2 of these burrittos but if you do win the contest, then we're giving out $100. that's $50 for each burritto. good luck homie. august 19th. i can barely eat 1 of these. :uh:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 11 2007, 09:49 PM~8087145
> *that's the spokane show.  i promise you won't win.  you can't eat 2 of these burrittos but if you do win the contest, then we're giving out $100.  that's $50 for each burritto.  good luck homie.  august 19th.  i can barely eat 1 of these.  :uh:
> *


damn.. gotta see this..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 11 2007, 10:49 PM~8087145
> *that's the spokane show.  i promise you won't win.  you can't eat 2 of these burrittos but if you do win the contest, then we're giving out $100.  that's $50 for each burritto.  good luck homie.  august 19th.  i can barely eat 1 of these.  :uh:
> *


I think Tyson will take the win.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 11 2007, 09:59 PM~8087217
> *I think Tyson will take the win.
> *


 :0 








:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 11 2007, 11:02 PM~8087245
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


That picture is really disturbing
:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

^^^^^^oh hell no^^^^^^^,.lol,..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 11 2007, 10:04 PM~8087263
> *That picture is really disturbing
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


Whats more disturbing is that olskoolkaddy has it WTF is going on in the 509 :0 :biggrin: LOL :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 11 2007, 11:09 PM~8087315
> *Whats more disturbing is that olskoolkaddy has it WTF is going on in the 509  :0  :biggrin: LOL :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 11 2007, 10:09 PM~8087315
> *Whats more disturbing is that olskoolkaddy has it WTF is going on in the 509  :0  :biggrin: LOL :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i got it from them lowcos.. :0 :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 11 2007, 10:26 PM~8087417
> *i got it from them lowcos..  :0  :dunno:
> *


Come on now no need to lie to kick it we like you already LOL :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 11 2007, 11:26 PM~8087730
> *Come on now no need to lie to kick it we like you already LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so where are the hop pics at?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

theres a couple on the last couple of pages.. not a big turnout for the hoppers..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 11 2007, 10:04 PM~8087263
> *That picture is really disturbing
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


THIS IS TYSONS SENIOR PICTURE :0


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:barf: sorry  ........................................ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO OUR SHOW. WE DID EVERYTHING WE COULD TO PUT ON A GOOD SHOW AND THE ONES THAT SHOWED UP, I BELIEVE ENJOYED IT, WE 'LOWCOS & STREET STARS' COULD SIT HERE AND COMPLAIN ABOUT ALL THE PEOPLE AND CLUBS THAT DIDNT SUPPORT US IN OUR SHOW, BUT INSTEAD, WERE JUST GONNA DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR JUNE 22ND* :0 BUT REALLY THANK YOU WE APRECIATE IT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THANKS TO CONTAGIOUS CAR CLUB FOR COMING OUT, WOW YOU GUYS WERE SHINNING OUT THERE, AND THE ELCO :0 THANKS 509 WAS IN THE HOUSE, I LOVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY, THANKS FOR SUPPORTING US, RAYS 300 IS OUTRAGIOUS, YOUR CLUB IS SOME RIDERS, SEEN YOU GUYS 3 TIMES IN MY AREA ALREADY THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

AND WOW PURO LOCOS TRAVELED THE FARTHEST, THANKS I REALLY WANTED TO SEE CAR SWING :biggrin: THANKS FOR TRYING WERE GONNA BE AT YOUR SHOW I CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 12 2007, 12:27 PM~8090630
> *ROLLERZ ONLY, THANKS FOR SUPPORTING US, RAYS 300 IS OUTRAGIOUS, YOUR CLUB IS SOME RIDERS, SEEN YOU GUYS 3 TIMES IN MY AREA ALREADY THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> *


uffin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

same spot?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

AND THANKS TO ALL THE OTHER CLUBS AND RIDERS THAT CAME, WE REALLY APRECIATE IT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 12 2007, 12:31 PM~8090659
> *same spot?
> *


SAME LOCATION DIFFERENT SPOT, THIS TIME WELL HAVE A BUILDING THAT WILL HOLD 40+ CARS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THANKS TO TIM FROM LICKS & TRICKS, YOU A COOL DOODE, AND DOWN FOR THIS SHIT, YOU BEEN OUT HERE 4 TIMES THIS YEAR ALREADY, THATS HEART NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE SAYS, KEEP DOING YOUR THING AND LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY HELP, YOU COOL WITH ME AND I AINT SCARED TO SAY IT, AND THE OTHER VIDEOGRAPHERS THAT CAME, ON THE REAL, THANKS I SAID IT BEFORE I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT IM DOING I DONT NEED AN EXCLUSIVE CAUSE THE MORE VIDEOS THE MORE RIDERS, GET THEM VIDEOS OUT SO THE SCEENE AND SHOWS WILL GET BIGGER


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THANKS TO LOWCOS FOR DOING THESE SHOWS, AND TAKING THAT RISK, AND EVEN THOUGH IT DIDNT TURN OUT THE BEST, STILL WILLING TO TRY IT AGAIN, GRUMP YOU KNOW WE FAMILY BEYOND THIS CAR SHIT, AND THERES MANY, MANY OTHERS IN THE CLUB THAT IM PROUD TO HAVE AS FRIENDS, EXCEPT TYSON


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

that LEGACY cadillac was a nice ass hopper :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 12 2007, 02:28 PM~8090636
> *AND WOW PURO LOCOS TRAVELED THE FARTHEST, THANKS I REALLY WANTED TO SEE CAR SWING :biggrin:  THANKS FOR TRYING WERE GONNA BE AT YOUR SHOW I CANT WAIT :biggrin:
> *


i was there to nick


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 12 2007, 01:25 PM~8090613
> *THANKS TO CONTAGIOUS CAR CLUB FOR COMING OUT, WOW YOU GUYS WERE SHINNING OUT THERE, AND THE ELCO :0 THANKS 509 WAS IN THE HOUSE, I LOVE IT :biggrin:
> *


  we had a great time homie.. lookin forward to the next one.. :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

HAD A GOOD TIME GOOD JOB!


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 12 2007, 01:42 PM~8090726
> *THANKS TO TIM FROM LICKS & TRICKS, YOU A COOL DOODE, AND DOWN FOR THIS SHIT, YOU BEEN OUT HERE 4 TIMES THIS YEAR ALREADY, THATS HEART NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE SAYS, KEEP DOING YOUR THING AND LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY HELP, YOU COOL WITH ME AND I AINT SCARED TO SAY IT, AND THE OTHER VIDEOGRAPHERS THAT CAME, ON THE REAL, THANKS I SAID IT BEFORE I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT IM DOING I DONT NEED AN EXCLUSIVE CAUSE THE MORE VIDEOS THE MORE RIDERS, GET THEM VIDEOS OUT SO THE SCEENE AND SHOWS WILL GET BIGGER
> *



Thanks Nick! That means alot man, lots of driving and work put into it but you already know cause you have been doing it the longest up here. The video you gave me was really well put together man!

Thanks to everybody that has been supporting us we are going to break 100,000 views on youtube this week!!!!

BTW I have been talking with BET and I am trying to get some of the footage from the NW on National TV!! Im waiting on them now cause I sent them about an hour and a half of great footage. SOOOO all I ask is check us out on Youtube.com and always check out our website at Licksntricks.com

I just added a Streaming Video Section on the website so check that out. Also we had over 40 pictures from this show and they are Uploaded HERE so click to see them

So all I am asking from everybody is to REGISTER a FREE account and keep looking at the website for new pics, videos, DVD's, and throw up some banners and links cause we are trying to put the NW on the map for the WORLD to see. And we have sent videos all over the world. Canada, Brazil, Europe, Japan, Australlia, UK, Spain, and all over the US.

Lowcos, thanks for the support last weekend, and thanks again Nick!

See you all at Chehalis but dont forget the show in Hillsboro on July 29th. We are looking for more sponsors cause im trying to bring some big people so hit me up!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 12 2007, 02:59 PM~8091576
> *i was there to nick
> *


WITHOUT MY PARTS :uh: , WERE WAS FULLXTC CC? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

thanks again Lowcos and Nick from Streetstars!!will do it again!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 13 2007, 08:24 AM~8096330
> *thanks again Lowcos and Nick from Streetstars!!will do it again!
> *


thank you guys!, yakima was in the house :biggrin: , next year june 22nd, indoor and out door :biggrin: and i voted the elco for Lowcos & Street Stars Choice, but got out voted


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> Thanks Nick! That means alot man, lots of driving and work put into it but you already know cause you have been doing it the longest up here. The video you gave me was really well put together man!
> 
> Thanks to everybody that has been supporting us we are going to break 100,000 views on youtube this week!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 12 2007, 11:54 PM~8094507
> *WITHOUT MY PARTS :uh: , WERE WAS FULLXTC CC? :0  :biggrin:
> *


there was a member from seattle there


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> > Thanks Nick! That means alot man, lots of driving and work put into it but you already know cause you have been doing it the longest up here. The video you gave me was really well put together man!
> >
> > Thanks to everybody that has been supporting us we are going to break 100,000 views on youtube this week!!!!
> > CONGRATS TIM..BIG THANKS TO LICKSNTRICKS.COM ON THE DAVID BANKS INTERVIEW...
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 12 2007, 12:42 PM~8090726
> *THANKS TO TIM FROM LICKS & TRICKS, YOU A COOL DOODE, AND DOWN FOR THIS SHIT, YOU BEEN OUT HERE 4 TIMES THIS YEAR ALREADY, THATS HEART NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE SAYS, KEEP DOING YOUR THING AND LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY HELP, YOU COOL WITH ME AND I AINT SCARED TO SAY IT, AND THE OTHER VIDEOGRAPHERS THAT CAME, ON THE REAL, THANKS I SAID IT BEFORE I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT IM DOING I DONT NEED AN EXCLUSIVE CAUSE THE MORE VIDEOS THE MORE RIDERS, GET THEM VIDEOS OUT SO THE SCEENE AND SHOWS WILL GET BIGGER
> *



BIG NICK THANK YOU 4 REAL. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 13 2007, 09:24 AM~8096330
> *thanks again Lowcos and Nick from Streetstars!!will do it again!
> *


you already know


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 11 2007, 10:04 PM~8087263
> *That picture is really disturbing
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


tysons senior pic.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 14 2007, 06:02 PM~8106136
> *tysons senior pic.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 14 2007, 06:36 PM~8106712
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Jun 10 2007, 10:27 PM~8080255
> *i got over 500 N VIDEO
> *


but how many of those are of cars :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

l o l


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

about half...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 18 2007, 04:35 PM~8129060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you put up an animation of you at the computer????


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 18 2007, 09:02 PM~8130626
> *Why did you put up an animation of you at the computer????
> *


Its all I can do till the doctors can find out what the fuck is wrong with me


----------



## Peter North (Feb 8, 2007)

TTT since nobody else will. :uh:


----------

